# 2nd Indoor Grow-Blueberry Skunk, Aurora Indica, Couple Hybrids



## superman27nc (Sep 16, 2008)

Well this is the start of my second grow! Blue Berry Skunk Fem (My Fav) and Aurora Indica (never tried this strain before so I'm excited..pray for a female). In the back is a mix between Blueberry Skunk Fem and Early Misty Hermie (we shall see). Btw Blueberry Skunk is probably one of the best weeds I have smoked (got this strain from Flying Dutchmen)!

This pic is at birth so you can barely see the sprouts. 




This is a pic from today right at 2 weeks after they sprouted. What do you all think?


----------



## superman27nc (Sep 25, 2008)

3 1/2 weeks vegging...I think in another week or so I am going to start flowering..when most of them are from 10-12 inches tall..


----------



## RL420 (Sep 25, 2008)

*looking nice man, cant wait to see the **aurora bud
*


----------



## superman27nc (Sep 27, 2008)

thanks man...i just put them on 12/12 today..my grow space is limited so with 5 plants I dont want to take a chance..especially if they are all females..which I know 3 of them will cause there fems..but the two AI, which are my nicest looking ones so far, are the ones I am really hoping atleast one of them is fem...time will tell


----------



## growman3666 (Sep 27, 2008)

looking prettty good ill be watchin


----------



## superman27nc (Sep 27, 2008)

thinks man!..your plants are looking nice too..I am pretty dang stoned right now...geez...you ever smoke two diff strains together? I just smoked some Low Ryder 2 (Couch Lock) with Blueberry Skunk(energetic)..very full feeling..smile


----------



## growman3666 (Sep 28, 2008)

thanks but check it out now i got a totaly new setup,
and 5 more SD's on the way cant wait


----------



## smokeh (Sep 29, 2008)

looking good. interested in the blueberry. i also have picked this strain. only becoz ive smoked it before and it was the shit. it wont let u down.

what light u using?


----------



## superman27nc (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks!..yeah the stone from my blueberry skunk is the bomb..it doesnt take much to get really high..are you currently growing or going to grow this strain?..my light is a 150watt hps


----------



## growman3666 (Sep 29, 2008)

150 watter might be a little on the low side for 5 plants


----------



## superman27nc (Sep 29, 2008)

well my grow space is pretty limited so I am more or less doing a sea of green..I just started flowering them and the tallest one was like 8 inches...so we shall see..I wish I could do a bigger light but I am already battling keeping temps down so any more heat wouldnt help..and I really dont want to buy a cool tube..i look forward to the day of having one section of my garden outside that has 20 diff strains growing legally...smile


----------



## peacemane420 (Sep 29, 2008)

coool man! ive been interested in the aurora indica 
cant wait to see how they turn out.

you have a fan! lol


----------



## smokeh (Sep 30, 2008)

superman27nc said:


> thanks!..yeah the stone from my blueberry skunk is the bomb..it doesnt take much to get really high..are you currently growing or going to grow this strain?..my light is a 150watt hps


yeah i am growing it. well... the seed has just cracked so im waiting for abit more tap root then ill plant it. 

and ur right, the high is brilliant from blueberry, thats what made me order it.


----------



## superman27nc (Sep 30, 2008)

thanks peacemane!..yeah I am out of town right now so i watered them good before I left so i am anxious to get back and see how they are doing..I will keep posting pics..I cant want to see how many actual females I end up with..hopefully all 5

whats up smokeh?..yeah blueberry is awesome..i was looking at some of the pics on here yesterday and saw some really purpleish dried bud..it looked awesome..I think it was purple erkel or something like that..also someone was talking about some tangerine strains..I looked up some seed sites but didnt find any of them that were trust worthy...my next purchase I think is going to be the fem mix of flying dutchmens seeds..those look awesome!


----------



## peacemane420 (Sep 30, 2008)

nice yes please post pics soon!!! =)


----------



## growman3666 (Sep 30, 2008)

hey peace is that what you were growin?


----------



## peacemane420 (Oct 1, 2008)

growman3666 said:


> hey peace is that what you were growin?


no i was growin juicy fruit but i sold my 2 plants and my seeds lol


----------



## growman3666 (Oct 1, 2008)

ohh no do you have anything growing right now
and what was the yield of veronica


----------



## peacemane420 (Oct 2, 2008)

no my juicy fruits were the last things ive grown. i made a visit to my boys house and they look really good. they are bigger but still little babies. 
he said if they finish before i move he will hook me up with some since i gave him the plants.

veronica was only a OZ =(
i was dissapointed cuz i chopped her early and i knew it would have been more it i waited.
but i couldnt lol


----------



## superman27nc (Oct 2, 2008)

hey guys! here is some updated pics...this is at 1 week flowering..the aurora indica's are really growing well..in this pic I moved them to the back..they are the taller ones..the short one in the middle is early misty..the front left and right are blueberry skunk..no sign of pistols yet..but I have a good feeling I will know here pretty soon...I will keep you all updated!


----------



## peacemane420 (Oct 2, 2008)

they look really healthy man!


----------



## growman3666 (Oct 2, 2008)

got me a new journal peacehave you checked it out yet??


----------



## peacemane420 (Oct 3, 2008)

doin it right now hun =)


----------



## superman27nc (Oct 3, 2008)

thanks peace! yeah hopefully in the next week I will be able to tell the ladies from the men..and I hope all ladies!..smile


----------



## growman3666 (Oct 3, 2008)

lets see some new pics


----------



## peacemane420 (Oct 3, 2008)

yes... lets =)


----------



## superman27nc (Oct 4, 2008)

i will post some in a few days..cause I checked this morning and no pistols yet, granted its only been 8 days since I started 12/12...but incredibly all the plants have almost doubled there size since then...and still my aurora indicas are leading the way!..I have a trap door in the boor in the bottom of my grow box so when the plants get really tall I can drop that and give the plants another ft. of growth..but only problem is it will comfortably fit two plants...if all five are females then it shall get interesting..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 4, 2008)

im hoping for the best for you...but even fem seeds dont always end up female


----------



## peacemane420 (Oct 4, 2008)

woot woot for the AIs lol
cant wait to see how they turn out


----------



## superman27nc (Oct 4, 2008)

thanks wyte! yeah I havent ran into that yet but you never know..i am excited to see..I cant keep from smoking my previous harvest of Blueberry Skunk..the buds have so much resin its crazy..but I am very excited to add AI to my stash..do you have a grow right now? if not whats your fav. strain?

thanks peace! yeah I will post some pics soon


----------



## superman27nc (Oct 4, 2008)

not to let this get away from my current indoor grow..but here is my current outdoor baby..smile...she is Sam the skunkmans Original Haze X Skunk # 1

what do you think?


----------



## peacemane420 (Oct 4, 2008)

aw nice!
shes a cutie


----------



## superman27nc (Oct 5, 2008)

thanks!yeah she was light deprived until I moved her about 3 weeks ago..I had another one that was like 5 ft. Tall and extremely bushy..but it turned out a he..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 5, 2008)

fucker you gave him the ax right???OFF with his head lol


----------



## superman27nc (Oct 5, 2008)

yep..lol.it was a sad day...but its either that or let it spoil the other one..but its ok cause I have plenty of bud in jars waiting to be smoked..needless to say another crop on the way..not much you can do with a male plant unless I wanted to make some rope or smoke some leaves...I'm not that desperate..smile..


----------



## peacemane420 (Oct 5, 2008)

aw sorry bout the bad news!

hey! ive smoked leaves before LOL
its pretty bad.

so when you gunna post some new pics =)


----------



## superman27nc (Oct 5, 2008)

yeah I couldn't imagine just smoking leaves...lol..its all good though cause even though the outside plant is smaller than my unfortunate male..it still has a decent cola on it and hopefully i will get about 3 more weeks of flowering out of it..so we shall see

as far as more pics I probably will post some in a day or so..im hoping this next coming week to see exactly what I have going as far as male or females..but I promise I will post some soon


----------



## growman3666 (Oct 5, 2008)

peacemane420 said:


> aw sorry bout the bad news!
> 
> hey! ive smoked leaves before LOL
> its pretty bad.
> ...


fuck leaves man
i have smoked over a half ounce of leaves in one night 
it was no way worth it, 
i will regret that night for the rest of my life


----------



## peacemane420 (Oct 5, 2008)

growman3666 said:


> fuck leaves man
> i have smoked over a half ounce of leaves in one night
> it was no way worth it,
> i will regret that night for the rest of my life


damn!! hell yea they give you a fuckin headache... no more like a migrane!!!


----------



## growman3666 (Oct 5, 2008)

and for the time that you are "high" or whatever you wanna call it its more like a body high 

had fun blowing smoke 0's with them tho lol


----------



## jackonthebox (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm interested in watching this grow! looking good so far. those aurora indica's look week. and i've always heard such great things about blueberry of course. Keep up the good work!


----------



## superman27nc (Oct 5, 2008)

shew I bet your lungs felt awful after that night...that is alot of leave smoking..

thanks jack! yeah blueberry skunk is tha bomb..and as far as my aurora indica's all my plants are smaller cause my grow box height...but in my opinion they are looking the best in my box so far..they have grown really tall compared to the blueberry..I am going to try to take some pics tonight..my growbox is outside in a building of mine so i trying to be as stealthy as possible..even though I would love to just sit there and watch them all day..smile..


----------



## growman3666 (Oct 5, 2008)

yup like i said i will regrett it the rest of my life


----------



## superman27nc (Oct 5, 2008)

growman3666 said:


> yup like i said i will regrett it the rest of my life


well we all have our regrets for sure..kinda like the time I had around 15 shots of tequila in a couple of hours..lets say that was a terrible night and next day..but life goes on..fortunately those kind of mistakes can be learned from without severe consequences


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 5, 2008)

tRY DRINKING A GALLON OFNUTCRACKER...MAN I DIDNT WANT TO WAKE UP FOR A WEEK.


----------



## peacemane420 (Oct 6, 2008)

ehhh dont even get me started on drinkin!!!
me and my best friend wanted to have a party. so we bought the biggest bottle of grey goose!
well long story short... no one came and we killed the whole fuckin bottle to ourselves hahahaha
we were pretty much layin outside pukin the whole night
HAHAHAHA it was nasty


----------



## growman3666 (Oct 6, 2008)

haha fuck that


----------



## peacemane420 (Oct 6, 2008)

wyteberrywidow said:


> tRY DRINKING A GALLON OFNUTCRACKER...MAN I DIDNT WANT TO WAKE UP FOR A WEEK.


lol we pop em like orville redenbacher
i like that song... has mad bass when im drivin


----------



## peacemane420 (Oct 6, 2008)

growman3666 said:


> haha fuck that


 
i havent drinkin since lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 6, 2008)

peacemane420 said:


> lol we pop em like orville redenbacher
> i like that song... has mad bass when im drivin


 yeah i got 4x12inch memphis mojos for bass and 8x10 inch evs for voice..(4 on deck and 1 on each door) in my 2001 chevy impala..I cracked my glass a cuple of times..lol


----------



## superman27nc (Oct 6, 2008)

wyteberrywidow said:


> tRY DRINKING A GALLON OFNUTCRACKER...MAN I DIDNT WANT TO WAKE UP FOR A WEEK.


dang I dont even think drinking a gallon of water in a short amount of time is healthy..needless to say anything with alcohol...Im suprised that you did wake up..lol..but I am very glad you did..thats why i just smoke weed every once in a while..never seem to have no problem getting up the next morning


----------



## superman27nc (Oct 7, 2008)

whats up guys!..here is some pics I just got through taking...no for sure signs of females yet..but I know its just a matter of days..in these pics if you'll notice from the rest that the plants in the back are much shorter..well what I done as I had mentioned before is drop the trap door in my grow box that allows room for a couple plants to drop about a ft. or so..so the two Aurora Indica's in the back of these pics are much taller than they appear..there around 14's or so right now...the two blue's in the front are around 10-12 inches..and the short one in the middle..my early misty is about 8 inchs now..its getting there..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 7, 2008)

how many day into flower???


----------



## superman27nc (Oct 7, 2008)

wyteberrywidow said:


> how many day into flower???


around day 10 I think...so maybe another week or so I should be able to start seeing some lil hairs..


----------



## growman3666 (Oct 7, 2008)

cant wait....


----------



## peacemane420 (Oct 7, 2008)

me too!!!
yay!


----------



## superman27nc (Oct 8, 2008)

thanks guys for all your interest and support with my grow..it means a lot from one smoker to another!..tonight I am going to sit back..toke a lil lowryder 2 and play video games..


----------



## peacemane420 (Oct 9, 2008)

nice 
enjoy =)


----------



## superman27nc (Oct 10, 2008)

well guys ive got som sad news..i checked the plants last night and low and behold both my AI's are males...and I should no in a couple days about the others..I chopped one of the AI's this morning, but I am going to keep one of them to pollinate my blueberry skunk and get some nice seeds off that...those will be nice!..I am leaving for the weekend but when I get in Sunday I plan to take more time to update some pics of my grow..hope all of you will continue to watch my grow even though the AI's are out..talk to you all soon


----------



## Bobster (Oct 10, 2008)

Thats a bummer dude. But, a bunch of seeds would be nice tho. U still have 3 more AI seeds left dont ya?


----------



## superman27nc (Oct 10, 2008)

Bobster said:


> Thats a bummer dude. But, a bunch of seeds would be nice tho. U still have 3 more AI seeds left dont ya?


hey whats up man!..actually I have two left..I germed 3 AI's, planted them, and only 2 came up...dont know why..buts yeah so two is left..but man the AI's that I grew were some stout looking plants..really pretty..the stems started turning purple..but its all good..maybe I will get some nice Blueberry Skunk x AI seeds..and well if that happens maybe the postman might stop by for ya..still living out in the country?.


----------



## superman27nc (Oct 13, 2008)

Alright guys here is an update of some pics for my grow, took a couple of these last night..as of now my blueberry skunk and blueberry skunk x early misty are definitely females..lil hairs are starting to popout but not visible enough in my pics..the one short bushy plant in the front, if you can tell, is my regular early misty plant, it came from a hermie seed so I am experimenting to see how it turns out..I am still keeping my AI male in the right back to pollinate my plants a little for some sweet hybrid seeds..

 



something I noticed that I think is pretty cool, you cant tell in the pic, but is that my last grow the early misty leaf stems starting turning purple, and I noticed in this grow that my regular blueberry skunk has no purple stems what so ever...but my blue berry skunk x early misty plant is tall like the blueberry skunk strain, but its stems are starting to turn purple..anywho..its just neat to see plants from seeds you have bred yourself and to watch the diff. traits each strain holds..I cant wait to throw AI in the mixture


----------



## peacemane420 (Oct 13, 2008)

superman27nc said:


> hey whats up man!..actually I have two left..I germed 3 AI's, planted them, and only 2 came up...dont know why..buts yeah so two is left..but man the AI's that I grew were some stout looking plants..really pretty..the stems started turning purple..but its all good..maybe I will get some nice Blueberry Skunk x AI seeds..and well if that happens maybe the postman might stop by for ya..still living out in the country?.


 
hey! since you had 2 AIs sprouted and one is a male... is the other a female??
man i hope! or are they both males?

mmm BBxAI would be some amazing shit maaaan!!


----------



## peacemane420 (Oct 13, 2008)

oh yea btw beautiful pics!!
they look great


----------



## superman27nc (Oct 13, 2008)

hey peacemane! thanks!..unfortunately both AI's were males, so I already chopped one..man it was a nice looking plant..but I am keeping the other one to pollinate my other plants for seed..so maybe next time i will have some awesome hybrid seeds..we shall see..but I am still excited cause Blueberry Skunk is awesome! and oh yeah..BBxAI would be some sweet bud!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 13, 2008)

damn sorry to hear the news of 2 ai males..but like you said you will be able to pollinate and make hybrid seeds..why dont you pollinate 1 plant instead of leaving the male in there with all the females.


----------



## peacemane420 (Oct 13, 2008)

aw sorry to hear they were both males =(
yea thats gunna be so tasty!
so when you gunna pollinate?


----------



## superman27nc (Oct 13, 2008)

wyteberrywidow said:


> damn sorry to hear the news of 2 ai males..but like you said you will be able to pollinate and make hybrid seeds..why dont you pollinate 1 plant instead of leaving the male in there with all the females.


well mainly because I only have one grow space and also each of my 3 left is different..one is blueberry skunk fem (from seed I originally ordered), one is a hybrid of blueberry skunk x early misty, and the other is an early misty from seed from my last grow that went hermie (but I got a lot of seeds off that which was cool, so this plant is just an experiment to see if all those seeds are worth keeping...if that plant goes hermie too I will just trash those seeds..but if not..heck yeah..the bud I got off of that hermie plant was an ok high..but its so soft and fluffy and smells like dirt..so needless to say most of it is still in the jar)

I figure AI is such a good strain that it will be worth to mix all those...besides I am only going to keep it in there for another week or so...once there are enough beginner pistols to catch some pollen on each plant I will take it out..I have two exhaust fans..that way I can have a few handful of seeds..

I did that on my lowryder 2 grow and got like 20 something seeds..but there was still plenty of bud that wasn't effected


----------



## Bobster (Oct 13, 2008)

Yea still in the country. If u get seeds from the AI & BS, i def want some for real. That will make some real deal smoke. G/L with the others, im still watching.


----------



## Bobster (Oct 13, 2008)

superman27nc said:


> hey whats up man!..actually I have two left..I germed 3 AI's, planted them, and only 2 came up...dont know why..buts yeah so two is left..but man the AI's that I grew were some stout looking plants..really pretty..the stems started turning purple..but its all good..maybe I will get some nice Blueberry Skunk x AI seeds..and well if that happens maybe the postman might stop by for ya..still living out in the country?.


oh i c. Yea if u can cross the AI & BS then u know whats up...lol...i want some..i will have a place outside when u get seeds. I hope u have good luck with the others u got. Its fun aint it? Watching them grow through the trials and tribulations of a plants life...lol


----------



## superman27nc (Oct 13, 2008)

Bobster said:


> oh i c. Yea if u can cross the AI & BS then u know whats up...lol...i want some..i will have a place outside when u get seeds. I hope u have good luck with the others u got. Its fun aint it? Watching them grow through the trials and tribulations of a plants life...lol


heck yeah it is fun...almost addicting as smoking it..lol..but yeah its worth it though to breed for some seeds considering how expensive seeds are to purchase online..but if I get some goods seed we will have to come up with a name for them...humm what is a good name for AIxBS? anyone?..but yeah if this works out how I think it will then the postman will definitely be making a stop..out in the country eating me some peaches..lol..remember that song?

I have a pretty nice spot picked out for me this coming summer for outside too..one thing i like about the early misty is that it is relatively short..so maybe if I can cross early misty and AI then that should be an interesting crop too


----------



## peacemane420 (Oct 13, 2008)

aurora berry!!! mmmmm


----------



## superman27nc (Oct 13, 2008)

peacemane420 said:


> aurora berry!!! mmmmm


heck yeah! that sounds like a pretty dang good name to me...mmmmmm some Aurora Berry..can't wait to have some of those tasty buds!


----------



## peacemane420 (Oct 13, 2008)

whuuut? cool.. your acutally goin to go with that?!
pretty sweet!!!
your a VERRRY lucky man! =)


----------



## peacemane420 (Oct 13, 2008)

hey im moving to south carolina soon... NE of colombia...
how is the growin season there??
i really want to grow weed there as well but i have to find a spot. i would like to grow vegetables, herbs, and flowers.
what are the right times i should plant those??
i need some info bout that if you can help me =)


----------



## ststepen420 (Oct 13, 2008)

awesome, got a fellow grower from the tar heel state.


----------



## peacemane420 (Oct 13, 2008)

could ya help me out?
i would just like to know when to start growin vegetables, herbs, and flowers.
+reps... anyone...?


----------



## Hillbilly420 (Oct 13, 2008)

peacemane420 said:


> hey im moving to south carolina soon... NE of colombia...
> how is the growin season there??
> i really want to grow weed there as well but i have to find a spot. i would like to grow vegetables, herbs, and flowers.
> what are the right times i should plant those??
> i need some info bout that if you can help me =)


I live @ the same lat. I put seeds in the ground at 4/20... Thats usually when the last frost occurs. If you put out plants then they need to be hardened off pretty well before you set them out to better there chances...


----------



## Hillbilly420 (Oct 13, 2008)

harvest is around sept./oct. for indicas... November for sativas.


----------



## peacemane420 (Oct 13, 2008)

im not jsut talkin bout weed lol i know when to start that.
im talkin bout veges/herbs/and flowers
sorry for jackin your thread superman


----------



## ststepen420 (Oct 13, 2008)

first couple weeks of spring, make sure there no chance of a late frost. Biggest problem around here is that some summers we have long dry stretches so if its been a while without rain make sure you get some water to it. Another problem well atleast where i am is the deer fucking with them. Some chicken wire helps to keep em off and is not all that noticeable unless someones really looking. They should finish around octoberish depending on the strain of course. Good luck with the grow


----------



## ststepen420 (Oct 13, 2008)

ahh shit, well just start when the weather is nice....i grow tomatoes and they are quick and go all summer long.....and yeah apologies to superman for posting all over is grow journal.


----------



## peacemane420 (Oct 13, 2008)

thanks alot! im sure he wont mind!
im just goin to post a thread some where... thanks!!! +reps!!!


----------



## superman27nc (Oct 14, 2008)

what the heck?..lol....just joking..nah I dont care one bit...especially you peacemane....you have been very supportive of my grow so far...I live in the mountains of NC so our climate is a little different than outside of columbia..I am glad someone esle could help you..I have a pretty large vegetable garden myself and I love it...I grow tomatoes, cabbage, broccoli, zuccini, yellowsquash, green peppers, hot peppers, green beans, potatoes, okra, peas..and well pretty much every vegatable..besides carrots..i love carrots but for some reason they dont grow to well in my soil..its saves me a lot of money thats for sure and its organic..thats why i chose to grow my own weed..up until may of this year I hadn't smoked weed for a long time..i just didnt trust what crap I could be buying and I wanted to remain extremely cautious about it..but anywho..I have an outside sativa so i am wondering if it can with stand a hard frost or should I just cut it the night that is supposed to happen?


----------



## peacemane420 (Oct 14, 2008)

take it inside in the night time!

wow thats amazing you grow all that yourself! yea you must save loads of money. im excited i cant wait to do that myself!
right now (in fl) i have carrots, tomatoes, lettace, beans, and corn growin. just sprouted. yay!!


----------



## superman27nc (Oct 14, 2008)

thanks peace! yeah it does save a lot..yeah I imagine you can grow some stuff year long in florida..I tried corn last year but it was so dry that it didnt do to well..Me and my wife are vacationing in Orlando this December..we are pretty excited..is that your dog in the photo? the girl your daughter?..btw I cant bring the plant in cause i would have to transplant it..but it should be ready to cut at the first or so of nov..so if I have to cut it a few days early it should still be good..


----------



## peacemane420 (Oct 14, 2008)

oh its in the ground! i thought it was in a pot lol!
yea orlando is nice. are you goin to disney?
yes thats my dog! shes my little baby! lab/beagle so she will look like a puppy forever!
im confused lol "the girl your daughter"?

ohhhh!! the girl is me! hahahah sorry took me a little while


----------



## superman27nc (Oct 14, 2008)

peacemane420 said:


> oh its in the ground! i thought it was in a pot lol!
> yea orlando is nice. are you goin to disney?
> yes thats my dog! shes my little baby! lab/beagle so she will look like a puppy forever!
> im confused lol "the girl your daughter"?
> ...



lol..oh ok..well i didnt want to come across wrong so I figured i would ask you a safe but confusing question...so that cool..so you seem pretty young yourself then..why are you moving SC if dont mind me asking..tired of Florida?.have you done any grows down there?..or planning to start growing when you get to SC...as far as Disney more than likely we might go to magic kingdom maybe a day..but we really want to go to Islands of Adventure and Universal...


----------



## peacemane420 (Oct 15, 2008)

superman27nc said:


> lol..oh ok..well i didnt want to come across wrong so I figured i would ask you a safe but confusing question...so that cool..so you seem pretty young yourself then..why are you moving SC if dont mind me asking..tired of Florida?.have you done any grows down there?..or planning to start growing when you get to SC...as far as Disney more than likely we might go to magic kingdom maybe a day..but we really want to go to Islands of Adventure and Universal...


its ok lol. me and my man are forced to move to SC cuz we are loosin our house here. we are goin to SC to live with his mom. florida is a terrible place to raise a family. all the kids here are tryin to thugs and will try to rob you. its pathetic... everyone wants to be hard. 
i thought disney was in orlando??? i dont remember but islands of adventure is really cool! universal is alright... looong lines for 1mins rides. personally id suggest busch gardens! they have some awesome rides. like roller coasters?


----------



## superman27nc (Oct 15, 2008)

goodness I dont blame you then..I would hate to try to raise kids in that environment as well..sorry to hear about your house though..I hope it all works out for the both of you..but yeah me and my wife really like roller coasters..Islands of Adventure isnt to bad if its a slow day..but most of the times I have gone its been pretty busy..but I have never been to Busch Gardens..Ive heard its an awesome place..so what strains do you think you will try to grow once you get settled in?


----------



## peacemane420 (Oct 15, 2008)

yes everythin is workin out great! 
busch gardens has some awesome coasters!! i think its my fave outta all the theme parks here =)
well i had some juicy fruit plants growin but i sold them for cash 
still have a few seeds tho. i dunno if im goin to grow yet. its jsut to risky if i have to find a random spot. i dont want somethin to happen to my plants with my last couple of seeds. lol i would be seeing red!!


----------



## superman27nc (Oct 15, 2008)

yeah I will have to go there sometime!..juicy fruit huh?..i like the gum..lol..but thats too bad you had to sell them..but I am sure you got a good deal for them..yeah it would stink to use your last few seeds and then it get spotted or something..I will have to check out some juicy fruit..it sounds pretty good..have you smoked any of that bud or just got the seeds?


----------



## peacemane420 (Oct 15, 2008)

nope never smoked it... just bought the seeds off the net. i think its mostly sativa. well thats what my plant looked like before i sold her. 
google search juicy fruit weed images. some amazing stuff comes up lol!!


----------



## superman27nc (Oct 15, 2008)

sweet i just looked it up...its looks pretty good!..its crazy when I was a teen I just thought of all of it as just weed..then when I started looking into growing a while back, and had'nt smoked in so long..that I was amazed at how many strains and flavors there was...pretty crazy..but I like some choice


----------



## peacemane420 (Oct 15, 2008)

yea me too!!!
i thought there was only just mids/regs and crip/dro
yes growin has opened everyones eyes
becomes addicting very quick!!!!


----------



## superman27nc (Oct 15, 2008)

yeah growing is very addicting!! its like endless possibilities! it would be nice if it was legal in the US..then imagine how many strains there would be...one strain I have been thinking about is grapefruit or chocolope...those sound tasty...but at the same time I would really like to try White Widow or a Purple Strain


----------



## peacemane420 (Oct 16, 2008)

yea me too!
i havent really tryed a whole lot of strains. they dont have strains here... its either good shit or not.
yes ive been thinkin bout grapefruit for quite some time!
also at the top of my list is papya, northern lights, blueberry, the REAL g13, and of course juicy fruit!
if growin was legal here id imagine everyone being very lazy stoners LOL
it would be awesome tho!!


----------



## superman27nc (Oct 16, 2008)

lol yeah I guess there would be more of a lazy population..unless everyone smoked the energetic strains...I almost bought papaya at one point..it does look very good..I bought early misty instead..g13 sounds pretty good too...you should check out flying dutchmens strains...they have a fem mix 5 pack for a pretty good price...AK 47 looks pretty good as well..the strain list will probably forever go on!


----------



## peacemane420 (Oct 16, 2008)

lol yea! totally
ill check them out! thanks


----------



## superman27nc (Oct 16, 2008)

hey has anyone seen the greenhouse color coded fem. seed packs yet? i noticed them earlier on seed boutique's website..never seen them before..the selections are pretty sweet! very nice strains..you guys should check them out..i am thinking of ordering a set but I am torn between which 5 pack to get..they are only at most $36 US...very sweet deal


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 16, 2008)

how you donig superman, im crippledguy.. it's my pleasure. i am now subscribed and i wanna see some pics asap, great OP +rep


----------



## superman27nc (Oct 16, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> how you donig superman, im crippledguy.. it's my pleasure. i am now subscribed and i wanna see some pics asap, great OP +rep


hey whats up! what do you mean by great OP +rep? just a lil confused by that part..but other than that I hope to have some more pics..if possible in the next day or so..possibly tonight


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 16, 2008)

great OP in like, i like your set up, stuffs looking healthy and green and ill be here till you're inhaling those plants! and i gave you a reputation point!


----------



## superman27nc (Oct 16, 2008)

sweet man! thanks alot! have you seen those color coded seeds by greenhouse seeds? I am thinking about ordering a set...one of the indica packs has one of each of trainwreck, white rhino, lemon skunk, cheese, and great white shark...thats the one I am most interested in right now..what do you think?


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 16, 2008)

waht do i think FUCKING ORDER ME ONE TOO!


----------



## superman27nc (Oct 16, 2008)

sweet...lol!.


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 16, 2008)

how much are they super?


----------



## superman27nc (Oct 16, 2008)

in US dollars between $31-36..not including shipping.. check out this site Gypsy Nirvana's Seed Boutique then go to the seeds list and scroll down to Green House Seeds color fems..then you can check out what I'm looking at...let me know what you think


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 16, 2008)

for sure thanks


----------



## superman27nc (Oct 16, 2008)

whats up everyone? here is a quick update of some pics..they arent the best quality..i had to take them fast..but i think they are doing pretty good so far..I still have the one male AI in there...probably wait maybe one more week before taking it out...so one is an overall shot and others is a few photos of developing colas..what do you all think?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 16, 2008)

looking good..nice little jungle..


----------



## peacemane420 (Oct 17, 2008)

wow they are lookin beautiful! nice thick stalks. mmmm they are gunnna be soooo nice!!


----------



## superman27nc (Oct 17, 2008)

thanks everyone! yeah its starting to get exciting now!..as well I cant believe how thick the main trunk's are..probably another 6 weeks at most and they should be ready to cut!..my early misty still hasn't shown any signs of sex yet..its got me wandering..I hope it don't go hermi...but we shall see!..either way the blueberry's are looking good..I am already looking forward to my next grow..Aurora Berry..smile!


----------



## peacemane420 (Oct 17, 2008)

hell yea!
it takes time to show sex... thats the worst waiting part.... and curing lol
i hope you get a female!


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 17, 2008)

nice pics superman, keep it up, and keep your head HIGH!


----------



## superman27nc (Oct 17, 2008)

again thanks everyone!.. but yeah I hope it is a female..i guess Early Misty just takes longer than other strains to show...I am looking forward to seeing those first few hairs peaking through..smile


----------



## superman27nc (Oct 18, 2008)

Alright everyone one..here is another more detailed update! This morning I decided to go ahead and remove the AI male, but I did remove some of the pollen sacs and manually pollinated my females, except for the Early Misty, but i did save a few pollen sacs that were ready for her in a few days. But I imagine there is enough pollen blowing around in the room anyway, but I wanted to be safe. Oh yeah..exciting news! My Early Misty is a female! Saw some nice lil hairs coming out in a few places!..So what I decided to do was take each plant out and do a personnel photo for each one..so here they are 

Early Misty 



Blueberry Skunk x Early Misty



Blueberry Skunk Fem



AI Male..not the best photo but it deserved one before being chopped..sniff sniff



Here is a close up of a leaf on the AI Male..pretty huh?


----------



## peacemane420 (Oct 18, 2008)

wow they are all in perfect health!! all indica i noticed too.
nice! that AI leaf is purrrty!! 
great job man


----------



## superman27nc (Oct 18, 2008)

peacemane420 said:


> wow they are all in perfect health!! all indica i noticed too.
> nice! that AI leaf is purrrty!!
> great job man


thanks peace! yeah I am pretty stoked about how well they are doing..one thing that has helped is that is has been a lot cooler for this grow rather than my 1st grow...I really had to fight the temps on my last one since it was during the summer and my grow box is in an outdoor building..but my intake fan pulls air from the outside so when the lights are out i suspect this winter it might get pretty cold, but I setup up my 12/12 so the light stays on most of the night, so that I think will help..we shall see


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 20, 2008)

nice dude i measured my ploants today and one is 16 inches tall and 22 inches wide crazy purple kush x purple romluan


----------



## superman27nc (Oct 20, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> nice dude i measured my ploants today and one is 16 inches tall and 22 inches wide crazy purple kush x purple romluan


sweet man! that sounds like a really nice strain..I have been wanting to try some purple strains..or even grow some..they are beautiful plants! Have you smoked this before or will this be the first time with this grow?


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 20, 2008)

no grew it outdoors organic this summer, smoking that Purple PRo right now out da ROOR!


----------



## superman27nc (Oct 20, 2008)

sweet any pics? or do you have a grow log on it? I think purple plants are awesome looking!..I have a Sam the Skunkmans Original Thai Haze x Skunk #1 outside right now..a couple more weeks and it will be ready to harvest..its mostly Sativa so i am excited about that..once I harvest it I will take some pics


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 20, 2008)

alright yea ill take some pictures soon just so busy latley!


----------



## superman27nc (Oct 20, 2008)

thats cool..i understand completely..but I will look forward to see them


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 20, 2008)

no problem brotha, ill be around im off to class, peace and burn it up!


----------



## superman27nc (Oct 21, 2008)

alright guys I have a question?..this morning I checked my temps in my grow box around 7:30am and it was 52 degrees F..my box is in an outside shed and so it has been getting pretty cold at night now..as you can tell I am of course on 12/12 and it starts at 9:00pm till 9:00 am..what do you all recommend to get my temps up?.or should I be worried? I have read that between 70-80 F is the best..will cooler temps like 52 F be just as stressful as high temps?..they are looking so pretty and I hate for them to not grow some nice buds..what are your thoughts?...

here is my thoughts..I have one intake fan which pulls from outside, two exhaust fans, and one fan in the box..I already cut off one exhaust fan a few days ago..thought it might raise temps..but I'm not seeing a drastic change..I have a HPS light and during my summer grow I battled keeping cooler temps so I know the light puts of some heat, including the ballast..what I am thinking now is to cut off my intake fan which is pulling the cooler air in, and just let the one exhaust fan pull in air naturally? smart Idea or no?..another thought is to put a small heating pad in the grow box somewhere and connect it to my timer that runs my light..is this been done and safe? I dont want to burn my box or building down..I figure as long as it stays clear of water its a great possibility..but again I am not the most expert..any input will be very appreciated..thanks!


----------



## superman27nc (Oct 21, 2008)

alright guys I got the temps under control..took some good advice and went and bought myself a lil heater at walmart that has a temp. setting..so I got it set on 70F..just checked after installing it 30 min ago and the box is holding around 73 F..so now I am excited to see how much diff. that will make on my plants..I will do pic update in a few days..hope all is well for everyone!


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 22, 2008)

damn ureka!! buy alittle warmer from wally world and your fucknig in like flint. im great superman, im flying high and to blaze alittle more!


----------



## superman27nc (Oct 22, 2008)

whats up crippled!..im doing pretty good! how is everyone else? today is an exciting day for me!..I just got through Harvesting my long awaited Sam the Skunkman's Original Thai Haze x Skunk # 1.. I planted this sucker along with a couple others outside like 5 months ago..this one and another one made it..needless to say the other one which was a 5ft monster turned out male..this particular one was more in the shade and was a runt..but about 5 weeks ago I moved it to a better spot and I have to say it turned out pretty good..here are some pics!

this is a pic before I trimmed it..



here is a pic of the upper part of the cola against the measuring tape..overall the cola was around 16inches tall..tallest i have yet to harvest..



this is after I trimmed it...me holding it



I couldnt help but put this one in here..gives you a better idea of its length and well its just funny too...



so overall wet this weighed a lil over an ounce...so I hope to get a good 10-12 grams out it..maybe a lil less..but it smells so sweet and tasty! now I have to wait almost another month before I can try it..oh well..its worth the wait..

as far as my other grow goes it is going well..I checked temps this morning in my box and it was around 74 degrees F..so i think it is going to work well..I may have just found my secret weapon to winter growing in my box..will have pics of my other grow in a few days or so..


----------



## peacemane420 (Oct 22, 2008)

lol nice dude! hahah


----------



## superman27nc (Oct 22, 2008)

thanks peace!  smoke on!..I haven't smoked anything for almost 3 weeks now..I am going to wait..if i can until this is cured so I can get the full effect of it..see how many hits it takes..lol


----------



## bkgmitts19 (Oct 22, 2008)

i hope i'm not to late but you sould pollinate a bud of each of your female with that AImale pollin see who makes the best kids


----------



## bkgmitts19 (Oct 22, 2008)

other than that nice grow hard to find through the chatter but nice grow


----------



## peacemane420 (Oct 22, 2008)

yea thats good! how long you gunna cure for?
i snatched like 2 buds before curing lol 
i couldnt help it. it was ok but sooo much better after curing


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 22, 2008)

curing is KEY. yo superman well done on the trim. and fucknig glad that heaters working. ill be back. peace


----------



## superman27nc (Oct 22, 2008)

bkgmitts19 said:


> i hope i'm not to late but you sould pollinate a bud of each of your female with that AImale pollin see who makes the best kids


thanks mitts! yeah I actually already pollinated my plants with the AI pollen so yeah it will be exciting to see how those seeds turn out..

as far as Peace's response I plan to cure probably atleast 3 weeks...and thanks Cripple! trimming is a pretty fun part of it..and yes I am very glad the heater is working!..hopefully it will aid in my plants bud growth..


----------



## superman27nc (Oct 23, 2008)

alright guys I just placed my next order of seeds through Attitude Seed Co..ive read some good reviews so we will have to see..I like the fact you can track it..but I got a very sweet deal, here is what I ordered..I odered the Greenhouse Seeds Color Coded Seed Mix H which includes 1 fem. seed of each of these strains: Great White Shark, White Rhino, Lemon Skunk, Trainwreck, and Cheese...I also ordered 1 Pick n Mix Seed Strawberry Cough Fem<--sounds yummy..by ordering those I am getting 5 G13 Lab's Power Skunk Seeds, and 1 Durban Poison Fem..all that with shipping for a lil over $60..if you put "420" in there coupon code block you get like 10-15% off...

so needless to say i am excited to get all those diff strains..and the good news is most of them are fems..I think I will grow the Strawberry Cough and the Durban Poison outside next year..


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 23, 2008)

damn brotha sounds dope dat strawberry cough kisses your long mm. i had shipwreck once. a cross between strawberry cough and trainwreck and it was bomb!


----------



## superman27nc (Oct 23, 2008)

dang man shipwreck..now that sounds pretty awesome ...yeah I have been looking at strawberry cough for a while..maybe since I will have it planted outside I can pollinate a bud or two from one of my blueberry skunk x AI male plants...thats why I'm starting to get addicted to growing...never ending strains...


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 23, 2008)

indeed indeed my friend. shit so amazing so many steps and processes to making different things breeding including but, hash,oil, shit like that ya know


----------



## superman27nc (Oct 24, 2008)

whats up my fellow rollers? i had time today to sort out my stash and get things a little more trimmed and packaged..here is some pics of the bud I still have left from my previous grow..hope you like (not including what I have drying right now Original Haze x Skunk #1...

Blueberry Skunk


Lowryder 2


Early Misty


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 24, 2008)

damn little stash Superman has been holding on to ha. sick buds and nice clear lighter, you should invest in a heat gun and some glass wands or a phedor!


----------



## superman27nc (Oct 24, 2008)

thanks cripple! yeah I'm not a heavy smoker at all...just occasional..btw I do have a heat gun..but you lost me after that?..was that materials to make a pipe or something? just curious


----------



## peacemane420 (Oct 25, 2008)

damn that blueberry skunk looks the most amazing!!! by far... the others look good but that baby really catches my eye!!
great job dude!!!!


----------



## superman27nc (Oct 25, 2008)

peacemane420 said:


> damn that blueberry skunk looks the most amazing!!! by far... the others look good but that baby really catches my eye!!
> great job dude!!!!


thanks peace! yeah I have to say these blueberry skunk buds are amazing..ive never ran across any buds like these..they are so compact and full of red pistols when you go to break it up it almost crumbles..and its impacted with resin..here is a close up pic of one of my fav buds I have left..


----------



## peacemane420 (Oct 25, 2008)

mmmm wow that does look tasty!!
lucky you =)


----------



## superman27nc (Oct 25, 2008)

hey everyone! here is some pics i took this morning of individual plants..right now were looking at about 3 1/2 weeks of flowering..what do you all think? My Early Misty is not flowering as fast as the others, but she is coming along..i still expect great things with her..

BlueBerry Skunk, Pic 1 (she is my tallest one if you cant tell..almost 3 feet)


Blueberry Skunk, Pic 2 (close up of top cola)


Blueberry Skunk x Early Misty (This is one I am really looking forward to try)


Nirvana's Early Misty(again this plant is from my hermie's seed..looks good so far and no sign of hermie-ness..lol..)


----------



## peacemane420 (Oct 25, 2008)

damn that last one early misty look gorgeous!
niiiice dude
that BBxEM is goin to be a nice treat


----------



## superman27nc (Oct 25, 2008)

again thank you so much! yeah I am looking forward to the Early Misty cause I bought 10 seeds from Nirvana..my first ever purchase of seeds...and I germed them all and put them out side..and only 1 made it..which i transplanted to my first indoor grow..well she was beautiful but went hermie, as you can tell, so the bud of it smelt more like dirt and it has a decent high, but the smell is to much for me...even though I am still holding on to it..smile...I am thinking its cause it hermied...plus I didnt let it dry enough before I cured it..(bad mistake too)...so low and behold I have probably more than 100 seeds from that hermie plant..so if this baby turns out good then i will have a lifetime supply of these seeds..I just like the fact how short she is..


----------



## peacemane420 (Oct 25, 2008)

wow thats cool you have so many seeds!
hope she wont hermie tho!!!


----------



## superman27nc (Oct 25, 2008)

thanks! yeah well I doudt I will use them all but I'm sure I can find friends to give some of them too..that is if this plant dont go hermie like you mentioned..i read up a lot on hermies, a lot of mixed reviews...but I am hoping like one guys I read said that all his seeds from his hermie turned out all females and no hermie traits at all...I think mine went hermie because it was stressed a few times..it almost died twice from lack of water..oops..so im thinking that and high temps during the summer caused it..because before I got both exhaust fans my box was upper 90's and a 100 or so a few times..and early misty is more of a low temp plant..so i dont think hermie was in its genes...


----------



## peacemane420 (Oct 26, 2008)

hmmm i see... good luck!


----------



## superman27nc (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks!..im sure that was a lot of info..but as you probably can tell I'm not much of a leave out the details person..lol


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 26, 2008)

yo yo superman, just got your request sorry been off for acouple days. but shit is looking superb. all plants lookin healthy and green, what seeds did you jsut pick up?

ps you might want to consider transplant those plants into maybe a 3 gallon pot..

get back at me peace


----------



## superman27nc (Oct 26, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> yo yo superman, just got your request sorry been off for acouple days. but shit is looking superb. all plants lookin healthy and green, what seeds did you jsut pick up?
> 
> ps you might want to consider transplant those plants into maybe a 3 gallon pot..
> 
> get back at me peace


thanks cripple! well I just placed an order through Attitudes seeds about 3 days ago..btw anyone that orders off there put in the coupon code 420..it gives you a discount..but I ordered the Greenhouse Seeds Color Code Fem Assortment pack..5 seeds all together. 1 of Each Strain:Lemon Skunk, Great White Shark, Cheese, Trainwreck, and White Rhino..plus I ordered 1 Strawberry Cough Fem..with ordering that I am getting 5 free Regular Power Skunk Seeds, and 1 Free Durban Poison Fem Seed...very sweet deal...that's adding 8 more strains to my library..now I just hope it shows up...as far as transplanting..I wish I could add them to a bigger bucket..I know that would increase the yields but I really don't have the room for it in my grow box...but I have been feeding them bloom booster nutes..and I water about every 4-5 days...seems to be working


----------



## peacemane420 (Oct 26, 2008)

nice man!!! ive always wondered about strawberry cough. heard good and bad things.


----------



## superman27nc (Oct 26, 2008)

peacemane420 said:


> nice man!!! ive always wondered about strawberry cough. heard good and bad things.


yeah ive always want to try one of the strawberry strains!...I am excited to grow it and see how it turns out..what I would like to do is at the end of this grow have everyone help me decide what strains to grow next..i figured that would be kinda cool..I can only grow at max three females in my box..and this time I want all sensimilla!..smile..

Oh yeah everyone I just checked my plants and there has been a lot of bud growth these last couple days!!.adding the heater to keep a constant temp in my box seems to be working great!..my temps have been staying mid 70's...but I am for sure going to have some AI mix babies!..lol..there are lots of seed pods starting to show on all my plants!..I hope to still get some decent bud..but at least I will have some good seeds for the future!..

so here is what i am thinking for my next grow...for sure 1 plant will be a female Blueberry Skunk x AI..aka Aurora Berry, so I will probably veg a couple to get a female..and then I need to pick 2 other strains..cause the rest of my seeds to choose from will be fems..so please help me decide..what would you all like to see? read my few previous posts and you will know what choices I will have...granted my seeds come


----------



## drewsb420 (Oct 26, 2008)

nice crop man


----------



## superman27nc (Oct 26, 2008)

drewsb420 said:


> nice crop man


thanks my friend!!..its becoming a rather addictive hobby..almost more fun than smoking it..lol


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 26, 2008)

damn your offline but i would like to talk. how much money did you end up spending on that 5 feminized seeds and for shipping?jc. but those power skunk beans...... is it power plant and super skunk or skunk #1? i think i want to grow power plant next summer but if power skunk turns out well with a higher yield im down with that strain. but anyways how do i go about trying to pursuade you to trade that lemon skunk for acouple purple kush x purple romulan beans? get back to me brotha

crippled


----------



## superman27nc (Oct 27, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> damn your offline but i would like to talk. how much money did you end up spending on that 5 feminized seeds and for shipping?jc. but those power skunk beans...... is it power plant and super skunk or skunk #1? i think i want to grow power plant next summer but if power skunk turns out well with a higher yield im down with that strain. but anyways how do i go about trying to pursuade you to trade that lemon skunk for acouple purple kush x purple romulan beans? get back to me brotha
> 
> crippled


whats up man! I spent around $65 on everything I got from Attitude..but it was around $40 for just the 5 fem pack from greenhouse..and as far as the power skunk I'm not really sure what its crossed with..I will have to research that somemore..but as far as trading we are not allowed to discuss that on here because if we do they will close the thread..sorry brother


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 27, 2008)

i think we got it under control, right superman?


----------



## superman27nc (Oct 27, 2008)

oh yeah man all under control!..I hope to get my seeds I ordered in oh the next 2 or 3 days..we shall see


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 27, 2008)

hell yea check your PM. dat blueberry skunk sounds bomb!!!!!


----------



## drifter1978 (Oct 30, 2008)

nice one superman cant wait to see that blue berry.nice looking nuggs you get.i keep you posted about the strawberry cough.


----------



## superman27nc (Oct 31, 2008)

thanks drifter...I will be watching yours as well!


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 1, 2008)

I got my seeds yesterday from Attitude..7 business days to be exact..all props to Attitude seeds!!! 

here is my seeds.. (1 strawberry cough fem, free 1 durban poison fem seed, 5 Power Skunk free regular seeds, and my greenhouseseeds Color Coded Fem Assortment Pack 5 seeds!!..) Ive just increased my strain Library by 8 Diff. Strains..now I gotta get growing!

View attachment 231105

View attachment 231106


----------



## drifter1978 (Nov 1, 2008)

yum yum.the tude is the shit!i want to get some green house mix packs to but i am already up to 7 strains my self so i might have to do some quality control and get rid of the bitches that dont put out.keep us posted superman luv to see some pics of those beautys


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 1, 2008)

Ok everyone...right now I'm a lil over 4 weeks into flowering..everything is still looking really good!..nice little seedy nuggets are forming all over..but it isn't so seedy that i shouldnt get some what of a nice yeild..so I can't complain..my blueberry skunk is the best looking and smelling one so far..Early Misty smells like "old sweat" like its seeds description..and the BlueSkunk x Misty has a very nice smell too..its main cola has the most AI cross seeds so far..like I said next grow I am not doing any pollinating..all sensimilla..but here are some pics I took this morning..I hope everyone is doing well and thanks for your interests and feedback so far...

My Early Misty ( it is still a short stocky looking plant, but it is starting to catch up..nice long pistols)


My Blueberry Skunk x Early Misty F1 (My most intersesting plant I am keeping a close eye..cant wait to smoke my first cross)


Blueberry Skunk Fem ( My Nicest plant so far..buds are forming niceley along the main cola..very attractive and smells so yummy)


----------



## drifter1978 (Nov 1, 2008)

hey superman looking great,what was your vege time on those babys there about the size i would like, just to see what they produce before i do them bigger so i dont waste my time on a not good produceing strain


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 1, 2008)

thanks drifter!..my veg time was about 3.5 weeks at most 4 weeks..yeah I cant wait for this grow to be over so I can start my next one..for sure Strawberry Cough, Either Lemon Skunk or Trainwreck, and a Blueberry Skunk x Aurora Indica..


----------



## peacemane420 (Nov 3, 2008)

damn! they look so nice
i love the leaves. 
great plants man


----------



## peacemane420 (Nov 3, 2008)

superman27nc said:


> thanks drifter!..my veg time was about 3.5 weeks at most 4 weeks..yeah I cant wait for this grow to be over so I can start my next one..for sure Strawberry Cough, Either Lemon Skunk or Trainwreck, and a Blueberry Skunk x Aurora Indica..


 
hmmm... i say 2 of each!!  hopin you would atleast get one female with all of them


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 3, 2008)

peacemane420 said:


> hmmm... i say 2 of each!!  hopin you would atleast get one female with all of them


thanks peace! I wish I had the space for 10 of each..lol..but no the strawberry cough, trainwreck, and lemon skunk are all fem. seeds...even though there is a small percentage they could be male..but very rare..so i was thinking atleast 2 of each for the aurora berry's..but i was also thinking of trying to grow a couple Lowryder 2's and see if can get a male out of one of them just to pollinate a couple buds of the strawberry cough...try to get some strawberry cough x lowryder 2's that would auto flower..that would be sweet..but I dont know...i like crossing but dont want my strawberry cough to end up real seedy..so humm..im pondering..


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 3, 2008)

when are you gonig to start those purple PROS? whats going on man sorry its been acouple days, i;ve been outta town for halloween. plants are looking great superman keep it up, ill let you know when my popcorn gets here!


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 3, 2008)

what's up cripple!..im not sure..i was thinking about those too..I might try to squeeze in a couple of those because I am dying to try those too!..ok Iv'e made up my mind..i believe its going to be 1 Strawberry Cough Fem, 2 Purple Pro's (hope to get one female), and 1 Trainwreck Fem....i will probably modify my box some more so I can fit maybe one more plant..Possibly the Aurora Berry...so many decisions..lol..but for my outside grow this summer I am going to put out my White Rhino Fem, Durban Poison Fem, and maybe another 1 or 2 Strains.. Possibley the Cheese Fem or the Lemon Skunk Fem...


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 3, 2008)

oh yeah baby oh yeah baby, mmm!! yah you can do what you want ya nkow!


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 3, 2008)

yeah choices are the spice of life....but I definitely looking for too some purple in my life..smile..hey how tall do they get during flowering? and yes I will be glad when you get that popcorn..i am looking forward to mine..


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 3, 2008)

its cream of the crop CORN!! sagga, all depends on the height i put one into flowering about a week ago and it was 25 inches so i will be able to tell how tall and wide it got from veg to start flower to end flower if you know what i mean.


----------



## peacemane420 (Nov 3, 2008)

superman27nc said:


> thanks peace! I wish I had the space for 10 of each..lol..but no the strawberry cough, trainwreck, and lemon skunk are all fem. seeds...even though there is a small percentage they could be male..but very rare..so i was thinking atleast 2 of each for the aurora berry's..but i was also thinking of trying to grow a couple Lowryder 2's and see if can get a male out of one of them just to pollinate a couple buds of the strawberry cough...try to get some strawberry cough x lowryder 2's that would auto flower..that would be sweet..but I dont know...i like crossing but dont want my strawberry cough to end up real seedy..so humm..im pondering..


 
mmmm! damn your like a lil scientist over there mixin up all these concoctions of bomb ass marijuana!
so how many plants can you have to fit your area?

i would love to see the lemon skunk, the aurora berry, and the strawberry cough! they sounds so fuckin tasty!
lucky you


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 3, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> its cream of the crop CORN!! sagga, all depends on the height i put one into flowering about a week ago and it was 25 inches so i will be able to tell how tall and wide it got from veg to start flower to end flower if you know what i mean.


yeah true that man..like my plants this time I put into flowering around3.5 weeks of veg..and Im glad i did cause my male Aurora's(now dead..) and my bluebery skunk are about a few inches from the light..but they are ok though..not hot enought to hurt it



peacemane420 said:


> mmmm! damn your like a lil scientist over there mixin up all these concoctions of bomb ass marijuana!
> so how many plants can you have to fit your area?
> 
> i would love to see the lemon skunk, the aurora berry, and the strawberry cough! they sounds so fuckin tasty!
> lucky you


lol peace!.thanks!...well i can say one thing and that is its very addicting when the possibilities are endless..its just a matter how they turn out I guess....but as far as space comfortably my grow box can hold about 3 full grown plants..i think I might be able to modify things to get maybe one more adult..but I dont want them to get to crammed...a SOG would be good if I were planning on growing something i have a bunch of seeds for..but since I am going with fems that I have 1 seed with..then I have to be somewhat cautious for the best yeilds..

so the Lemon Skunk instead of Trainwreck? I will have to think about that for sure because lemon skunk sounds very very tasty!..to bad you aren't closer and or you could come get some samples..i only have about 3-4 weeks left on my current grow..just looked at the plants and they are doing well..the Blue Misty (blueberry skunk x early misty) has a blueberry smell but also the musky smell of the early misty..interesting by far..it's covered in seeds so I hope to get some smoke off it..some of the calyxes seem to be growing very few seeds so there are hopes..lol..but oh well more seeds=more bud..which equals more ...


----------



## peacemane420 (Nov 3, 2008)

lol well you can do whatever you want hahaha im not forcing you! thats awesome! i dont care what seeds you do... they will all be amazing!
im really lookin forward to it. i will be close soon enought... after xmas i believe i will be in SC


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 4, 2008)

sweet!..thats right..again hope the move goes well!..but no it don't matter to me either..lots of good strains..time will tell....but for sure Strawberry Cough, 2 Power Pro's(hope for 1 Female, if I get two I will have to select the best looking one) and then either Lemon Skunk or Trainwreck..and I will try to make room for a Aurora Berry..but...im really leaning towards Lemon Skunk just cause the video I saw on it at the Greenhouse Seeds Website..you should check their website out..its pretty cool..Wish I could mix trainwreck and lemon skunk..call it Lemon Wreck..lol


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 4, 2008)

haha you could do that too. but i think that you should grow the lemon skunk indoor cause i've had it grown indoors and its the bomb. i have also had numerous strains of trainwreck mostly outdoor and that shit blew my mind!! shipwreck was good too, thats a cross between strawberry cough and trainwrteck. strawberry is also very kind when grown outdoors but would like to see it grown outdoors by my superman~!


----------



## peacemane420 (Nov 4, 2008)

mmmm thats sounds awesome!! YOU LUCKY MAN


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 4, 2008)

hey you are getting one hybrid friend!!


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 4, 2008)

lol..thanks guys!!.well how bout it then..Lemon Skunk it shall be!!..I am looking forward to this grow..lots of goodies!..Shipwreck sounds awesome..maybe I will grow all sensimilla this time round..even though I am still debating the Strawberry Cough x Lowryder 2..but I dont think I will have room for that..its possible...you guys should smell my Blueberry Skunk..it has such a sweet skunk smell..i touched the main cola this morning and could still smell it on my hands a few hrs later..even after washing my hands...btw Cripple what did you mean by "hey you are getting one hybrid friend!!"...im lost..lol..or did you mean I am becoming one hybrid friend?..hey did you get any popcorn yet?


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 4, 2008)

i am about to go check today i was saying yo get one popcorn of one of my hybrids


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 4, 2008)

oh ok sweet..yeah keep me up todate..but yeah I am planning for sure on what you just mentioned..purple kush x purple romulan sounds awesome!..i cant wait..


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 4, 2008)

superman27nc said:


> oh ok sweet..yeah keep me up todate..but yeah I am planning for sure on what you just mentioned..purple kush x purple romulan sounds awesome!..i cant wait..


 

im on my way to check, they couldb be here..


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 4, 2008)

awesome dude!..cant wait to hear if you got them or not!


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 4, 2008)

no luck yet but im hoping for tomorrow ya know.


just threw a fat chew of Grizzly wintergreen in buzzed off my ass!


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 4, 2008)

well dang man..i hope so for tomorrow too..dang I get you are buzzing..we shall keep our fingers crossed!


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 5, 2008)

haha its all good in the hood, i have patients!


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 5, 2008)

cool man..well we shall hope for today..purple kush is in my bright future..lol and I cant wait..but i shall have patients too


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 5, 2008)

they once said patients is a vertue!


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 5, 2008)

lol yup..you have to have patience watching plants grow..i try to wait a few days before I look..that way you can see change..if not its like watching grass grow..or wait it is watching "grass" grow


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 5, 2008)

i feel ya. im measure mine like each day. just thinking to my sefl ok well it grew alittle.

its hard not to look everyday when you have such a passion for Cannabis!


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 5, 2008)

yeah I know thats right..have you ever smoked any Jack Herer? I was reading some posts about that strain and its seems pretty awesome! I was trying to find a place that would sell single seeds of that strain and send to the us..but no luck so far..buying 10 seeds was really expensive..


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 6, 2008)

yea buying 10 is indeed pricey. but yeah, love the Herer. 

tried it acouple times, outdoor it was mostly. 

shits great. so tasty and the smoke just kisses your lungs.

great cerebral high, very active and up, sativa mostly im sure.

i would like to try Jack Herers daughter Cinderella 99. have yet to try her, but she comes from great genetics!


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 6, 2008)

awesome dude! yeah its sounds great..i will have to check into the cinderella 99..that sounds good too...checked the mail lately?


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 6, 2008)

have yet to check today they could be there!!!!!!!!! but yea ever tried Jack Flash?

had my far share of jack flash and boom, that shits realy KIND!!


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 6, 2008)

sweet I hope it is!!..no Ive never tried any of the Jack strains..they sound and look awesome..maybe someday I can afford to buy some seeds..smile


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 7, 2008)

for sure, well sister just told me i have a package to pick up from the mail office!! sagga

ill get back to you later today


----------



## growman3666 (Nov 7, 2008)

yo yo yo yo yo yo whats goin on


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 7, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> for sure, well sister just told me i have a package to pick up from the mail office!! sagga
> 
> ill get back to you later today


sweet my brother!! look forward to hear if its your beans!..




growman3666 said:


> yo yo yo yo yo yo whats goin on


yo yo whats up growman!! how you been? I will try to have some plant pic updates tomorrow for everyone..that is if I dont oversleep..lol..now with the time change my growbox lights go off at 8:30 am..btw the growman I gave you some rep..if you dont mind hitting me back..thanks brother

have anyone of you guys ever done a SCROG? ive been reading about it and it sounds very interesting..I am very tempted to try it my next grow..i have plenty of chicken wire and for the size of my box it might help me get more of a yeild..what do you all think?


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 7, 2008)

i am gonig to get them right now. i have to pay 92 cents WTF superman i aint no millionare. i just kidding. cant wait! im psyched


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 7, 2008)

lol...yeah 92 cents is a terrible deal....so all I can say is sweet man! i am stoked for you too..I cant want to get my purple pro..(smile)..I am pretty darn excited about those baby beans as well!!


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 8, 2008)

Good Morning Everyone! its that time again..my Saturday Morning Pic Update..as of now I am around 5 1/2 weeks flowering..My overall bud growth has slowed down some..but I hope around week 7 or so another boost of growth as my plants come to end of harvest..I am seriously thinking of flowering for 9 weeks for the heck of it to see how things go..I have a microscope so we shall see...but anyway here we are..

Here is an overall shot into my box..Blueberry Skunk is the tallest one in the right back, Early Misty is in the middle front, and my Blueberry SKunk x Early Misty is in the back left


Here is a pic of my Blueberry skunk..nice lil nuggets forming..hope they get bigger in these next few weeks


Next is My Blueberry Skunk x Early Misty, This plant has a very awesome smell and is starting to really cover in resin..even the seeds pods are nicely coated (sorry this pic didnt turn out the best)


and Last is a pic of my Early Misty, This is my pretty short bushy plant, but its bud growth has been extremely slow this whole grow, but I noticed today that it is finally starting to put out some smell, before I could touch it and smell my finger and well there was hardly no smell..


THanks for Watching!


----------



## Scalded Dog (Nov 8, 2008)

Fantastic looking plants love the colors am sure will be a tasty


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 8, 2008)

thanks my friend!! yeah I cant wait to get them harvested! and start the next one..lol


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 8, 2008)

got that little note on today on my birthday..! thank god! monday shall be the day the purple flys


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 8, 2008)

sweet dude! happy b-day!!!..so you got the your beans huh? or just the you owe 92 cent note?...I cant wait till the purple flys!


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 8, 2008)

i just had to pay 92 cents no big deal. monday man. the blueberry aurica one waas smashed, im not worried! and yes i have a shit load of square things!!!


----------



## peacemane420 (Nov 8, 2008)

awesome dude


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 8, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> i just had to pay 92 cents no big deal. monday man. the blueberry aurica one waas smashed, im not worried! and yes i have a shit load of square things!!!


sweet cripple! thanks and I look forward to the purple..square things are great..they bring you all sorts of goodies....



peacemane420 said:


> awesome dude


hey peace! thanks!..

hey I got a question..have you all done a scrog before? I am thinking about doing that next grow..if it works like I have read and seen I think it would really maximize my grow box space and produce more bud..plus to see fat buds growing out of chicken wire would be awesome


----------



## TigerHawk (Nov 8, 2008)

hey super... what's up! awesome looking crops man, keep up the great work!
i'm also from NC btw... will pm you sometime.

i just got my fem beans from Attitide so i plan on finishing putting together the rest of my setup. I have 2 tight spaces... one of them I was thinking of pulling off a SCROG as i really love how they turn out in this method from a small # of plants. Give it a try man,,, seems those who try/do it end up lovin' it. i might maybe do a small SOG in the other area as well... can't wait!


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 8, 2008)

hey whats up tiger! thanks for your comments..I will have to watch your grow as well..NC huh? what part?..im out by TN on the western side of the mountains..growing mountain bud..lol..so what strains did you pick up? but yeah I keep thinking about the SCRog and I am really leaning that way..atleast my next grow because I have a bunch of fems..atleast give it a shot..


----------



## TigerHawk (Nov 9, 2008)

lol I picked up Trainwreck, Big Bang, and Lemon Skunk... all Greenhouse seeds and all fems. They also threw in a free White Widow and Northern Lights... so we'll see. 
I think I'm going to start out with 2 of each and find some sexy mom's to play with. 
I'm in the state capital. What other strains you plan on?


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 9, 2008)

awesome!..pretty ironic considering I bought the greenhouse seeds color coded pack H..so I just have 1 fem seed of Trainwreck, Lemon Skunk, Great White Shark, White Rhino, and the Cheese..but I also ordered 1 Strawberry Cough Fem..but with that order I got the Power Skunk Regular Seeds, and 1 Free Durban Poison Fem..

So I think I am going to try the Scrog grow with the Lemon Skunk and Strawberry cough..but I also have seeds for Early Misty, Lowryder 2, Blueberry Skunk, Blueberry Skunk x Early Misty..and with my current grow I am about to have a bunch of Blueberry Skunk x Aurora Indica and BLueberry Skunk x Early Misty x Aurora Indicas..which those are F1 Seeds..so each plant may very within those strains..and then i will soon have some seeds of Purple Kush x Purple Romulan..lots and lots of options..


----------



## peacemane420 (Nov 9, 2008)

nice dude you will be a happy man!


----------



## TigerHawk (Nov 9, 2008)

superman27nc said:


> Purple Kush x Purple Romulan..


drueling....let me know if you ever have any extra beans of this to spare... always wanted to try out some romulan... but that p kush x p romulan cross sounds extremely dank! wow! options are great man! haha, you can never have enough. I also got the free durbon poison just not sure when i might do that one up since its a much taller plant than most of the others I have. Will prolly scrog it as an experiment with sativas. I predict so far that out of what I have now,,, the Lemon Skunk will probably be one of the better tasting/smoking. Second up... Trainwreck. Was going to get some WW or WR but next time around hopefully, will play around with the one free WW I got from G13 labs..just hope it germs since I heard many bad things on their germ rates on the Super Skunk...hope the rest of their beans aren't as shitty.


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 9, 2008)

peacemane420 said:


> nice dude you will be a happy man!


thanks peace! well I for sure have been blessed in the seed realm..lol..but let me know when you get in SC...I will have to send you a postcard..



TigerHawk said:


> drueling....let me know if you ever have any extra beans of this to spare... always wanted to try out some romulan... but that p kush x p romulan cross sounds extremely dank! wow! options are great man! haha, you can never have enough. I also got the free durbon poison just not sure when i might do that one up since its a much taller plant than most of the others I have. Will prolly scrog it as an experiment with sativas. I predict so far that out of what I have now,,, the Lemon Skunk will probably be one of the better tasting/smoking. Second up... Trainwreck. Was going to get some WW or WR but next time around hopefully, will play around with the one free WW I got from G13 labs..just hope it germs since I heard many bad things on their germ rates on the Super Skunk...hope the rest of their beans aren't as shitty.


yeah man for sure! options are always a great thing..yeah I am excited to the the purple kush x purple romulan..I plan to throw it in on a grow soon!..as far as the Durban Poison I think I am going to grow that one outside next year..how tall is it supposed to get? i plan to put some small plants out next june, start them inside..that way they dont get too tall before they start flowering..maybe even the first of July...Yeah Lemon Skunk sounds awesome! Peacemane talked me into going with that one next and I completely agree!..and trainwreck does sound awesome!...I have always wanted to try some WW too...well I just looked at my plants and dang my Blueberry SKunk main cola is so crystal cover and has had alot of growth in the last couple days!!..it smells so yummy!!


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 9, 2008)

my girl bought me the big book of buds 1, 2, and 3 by ed rosental. 

shits amazing.

so glad cause i was sick of the cannabilbes.


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 9, 2008)

peace you're gorgeous!!

burn with me  ---->


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 10, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> my girl bought me the big book of buds 1, 2, and 3 by ed rosental.
> 
> shits amazing.
> 
> so glad cause i was sick of the cannabilbes.


thats cool man! I haven't seen that book yet..I bet some of the strains in there make you drool..lol...i went to smoke some original haze x skunk #1 this weekend..which btw..to me beats my blueberry skunk..not by much..but yeah so I went so smoke some and my bowl was so clogged with resin that it wouldnt hardly toke with the weed in there..so i had to take the weed out and just take resin hits to clean out my bowl..talking about high!..lol


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 10, 2008)

sounds gooie!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 10, 2008)

lol...yeah man it was!..i was really looking forward to hitting the original haze x skunk #1 cause it has such a smooth rich smoke..the buds smell awesome..but I was so high it would have been pointless to pollute my lungs any further..


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 10, 2008)

for real man!! yo im shipping tomorrow!


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 10, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> for real man!! yo im shipping tomorrow!


awesome brother..looking forward to having the purple take me flyin!


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 10, 2008)

in those books to they have a lowryder page and a lowryder #2 page

the #2 finishes from seed to harvest in jsut under 2 months!!!!!!! fucking crazy!


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 10, 2008)

heck yeah man! i haven't toked any of my Lowryder 2 in a while..but I love opening the jar and smelling it..it has been curing for a good few months now..its has the smell of dark tobacco with a rich undertone..and the high is very couch lock in my opinion..but a great high..the Lowryder 2 plant is a pretty plant..check out my first grow..some pics there of my LR2


----------



## peacemane420 (Nov 11, 2008)

superman27nc said:


> thanks peace! well I for sure have been blessed in the seed realm..lol..but let me know when you get in SC...I will have to send you a postcard..
> 
> 
> superman27nc said:
> ...


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 11, 2008)

dang sorry to hear that peace! i hope it all works out for you and your man moving...if not NC is a cool place..(smile)


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 11, 2008)

you go to school super?


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 11, 2008)

not anymore..I was in the military for a while..then got out and now I work at a hospital in town..how bout you?


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 12, 2008)

jsut go to school part time and trying to find a job. 

wanna get outta here but will attend winter semester and than start some girls indoor around febuary keep them indoors from febuary to april maybe june but them outdoor till october than harvest and get outta here to Oregen or Cali maybe washington. i wanna attend Oaksterdam University for sure fir thing though and get my certificate, than go from there!

DAMN PEACE IS A FOX!!


----------



## peacemane420 (Nov 12, 2008)

thanks superman!
and thanks cripple lol =)


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 12, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> jsut go to school part time and trying to find a job.
> 
> wanna get outta here but will attend winter semester and than start some girls indoor around febuary keep them indoors from febuary to april maybe june but them outdoor till october than harvest and get outta here to Oregen or Cali maybe washington. i wanna attend Oaksterdam University for sure fir thing though and get my certificate, than go from there!
> 
> DAMN PEACE IS A FOX!!


lol..yes peace is quite foxy!..smile..but yeah that cool man I understand wanting to move and such..start somewhere new..I went around so much in the military it was nice to come home to the mountains of NC and settle down..been married exactly 2 months today! but I would love to move back to San Antonio someday...I really liked it there..well besides the heat..i went to cali my first time a few months ago for some training..i really liked it there too!..but man Oaksterdam would be cool!..maybe it will be legal in 5-10 years all over..that would be sweet!



peacemane420 said:


> thanks superman!
> and thanks cripple lol =)


no problem peace...like I said i hope it all works out for you!


----------



## iloveit (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi ther superman27nc I too am in the process of growing blueberry for the first time but could you give me a little advice on the the sprouting stage please?
Ive germinated and placed the seed in soil & at the moment im waiting for sprouts to pop up, could you tell the temp and humidity i should maintain (currently my temp is 22-24C & humidity at 40-45%), despite the environment the soil seems cool to the touch is this bad? Also how moist should I keep the soil at this stage?

If you could help me out with these questions Id deeply appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 12, 2008)

iloveit said:


> Hi ther superman27nc I too am in the process of growing blueberry for the first time but could you give me a little advice on the the sprouting stage please?
> Ive germinated and placed the seed in soil & at the moment im waiting for sprouts to pop up, could you tell the temp and humidity i should maintain (currently my temp is 22-24C & humidity at 40-45%), despite the environment the soil seems cool to the touch is this bad? Also how moist should I keep the soil at this stage?
> 
> If you could help me out with these questions Id deeply appreciate it. Thanks.


whats up I Love It! Mmm blueberry is good all around! well the best temps are anywhere between 70-85 F..and your humidity sounds good...as far as soil being cool to the touch I wouldn't worry about that..what lights are you using? as far as moisture I pour a couple ounces of water every 3 or 4 days where the seedling is..once its a few inches tall I water about every 5-7 days..its best during the rooting stage to let the soil get moderately dry before watering again..causes the roots to stretch for water..over watering during the first few weeks can cause poor root growth..how many plants u growing?


----------



## iloveit (Nov 12, 2008)

superman27nc said:


> whats up I Love It! Mmm blueberry is good all around! well the best temps are anywhere between 70-85 F..and your humidity sounds good...as far as soil being cool to the touch I wouldn't worry about that..what lights are you using? as far as moisture I pour a couple ounces of water every 3 or 4 days where the seedling is..once its a few inches tall I water about every 5-7 days..its best during the rooting stage to let the soil get moderately dry before watering again..causes the roots to stretch for water..over watering during the first few weeks can cause poor root growth..how many plants u growing?


Im feeling down all my blueberry seeds have died due to mould in rockwool so Im trying my last 2 seeds in soil, its only been 2 days but hopefully within a week sprouts will shoot out.
For the seedling stage I have 2 x fluros (36 watts in total). Im stressing because this is a first for me & Ive made a silly mistake of not adding perlite in the soil but Im planing of transplanting later in the grow so Ill add the perlite then, when/if they do sprout sigh.
What are my chances of anything happening at this stage (Ive watered a little more from the bottom of the pot earlier today?

Take a look at the pics:


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 15, 2008)

Good morning everyone! Once again its my Saturday morning update with pics on my current grow..man does the weeks fly bye! As of now I am about two weeks out from harvesting..For those of you that might not know I pollinated all the plants you will see with an Aurora Indica male..so needless to say lots of seeds for the future and some nice new F1's

Here is my Early Misty Plant. She has been a slow plant the whole grow..but I might get a few joints off of her..lol..oh well


Next is my Early Misty x Blueberry Skunk grow from seeds from my previous grow..has a very interesting musky sweet smell...this plant took the pollen very well cause it is absolutely loaded with seeds..doubt i will get much bud off this plant..but some very nice seeds
 

Next is my pride and joy of this current grow...grew this last grow and cant smoke enough of it..my Blueberry Skunk from Flying Dutchmen..this baby is starting to shine in crystals..even the seeds pods are covered! Cant wait to try some of these seeds in a grow


and here is a close up of the Blueberry skunk main cola bud..(sorry all these pics are taken from my camera phone..not the best quality)


but I plan to start flushing next week some time...cant wait to start my next grow adventure..I am going to try a SCROG for the first time...


----------



## drifter1978 (Nov 16, 2008)

skanky looking nuggs man, wish we had smellyvision i really want to smeel and smoke some of that blueberry.i have heard a few people say it is a fussy plant to grow.what did you think?i only ask because i am trying to make a choice between whiteberry or blueberry have you had any experience with whiteberry.1 week to go for myself i will have some pics tommorow night


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 16, 2008)

drifter1978 said:


> skanky looking nuggs man, wish we had smellyvision i really want to smeel and smoke some of that blueberry.i have heard a few people say it is a fussy plant to grow.what did you think?i only ask because i am trying to make a choice between whiteberry or blueberry have you had any experience with whiteberry.1 week to go for myself i will have some pics tommorow night


well this is blueberry x skunk # 1 from Flying Dutchmen..but I found so far that its pretty easy to grow..very good plant to top..I topped last grow, but didn't this grow i think I am going to yield better last grow..but I also pollinated right from the start so I think that had something to do with my yield this time too..but no I have never tried Whiteberry but it sounds awesome too..but I highly recommend the blueberry though!..yeah smell vision would be a nice invention!..lol


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 16, 2008)

iloveit said:


> Im feeling down all my blueberry seeds have died due to mould in rockwool so Im trying my last 2 seeds in soil, its only been 2 days but hopefully within a week sprouts will shoot out.
> For the seedling stage I have 2 x fluros (36 watts in total). Im stressing because this is a first for me & Ive made a silly mistake of not adding perlite in the soil but Im planing of transplanting later in the grow so Ill add the perlite then, when/if they do sprout sigh.
> What are my chances of anything happening at this stage (Ive watered a little more from the bottom of the pot earlier today?
> 
> Take a look at the pics:


sorry I missed your last post..and I'm very sorry to hear about your Blueberry seedlings!..bummer huh..yeah I have never used rock wool but to me it just doesn't seem as good as using soil..i have had no problems using soil..i recommend starting the seeds after they germinate in miracle grow seed starter mix..excellent stuff and it really gets the roots growing..and yeah perlite is excellent for your plants..really prevents root rot..I found mixing like 40% perlite and 60% soil is a good combo...biggest mistake during seedling stage is over watering..I usually put a few onces of water around the seed area every couple days..then once it sprouts water it every 5-7 days...but soak it good...but it also depends on the heat of your grow area and what lights you are using..lights that put out more heat of course dry out your soil faster..ive read as long as you can put your finger at the bottom of the pot through the hold and feel some moisture your ok..


----------



## iloveit (Nov 16, 2008)

superman27nc said:


> sorry I missed your last post..and I'm very sorry to hear about your Blueberry seedlings!..bummer huh..yeah I have never used rock wool but to me it just doesn't seem as good as using soil..i have had no problems using soil..i recommend starting the seeds after they germinate in miracle grow seed starter mix..excellent stuff and it really gets the roots growing..and yeah perlite is excellent for your plants..really prevents root rot..I found mixing like 40% perlite and 60% soil is a good combo...biggest mistake during seedling stage is over watering..I usually put a few onces of water around the seed area every couple days..then once it sprouts water it every 5-7 days...but soak it good...but it also depends on the heat of your grow area and what lights you are using..lights that put out more heat of course dry out your soil faster..ive read as long as you can put your finger at the bottom of the pot through the hold and feel some moisture your ok..



Thanks thats just the info I needed.
One has sprouted, although a little stretched Ive raised it much closer to the lights. Soil is the best option for noobies but Im going to take clones off this plant & give it a go in hydro. All this experimenting is alot of fun I wish I had started this process much earlier.


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 16, 2008)

sweet any help I can offer..I am by far not the most experienced but i can share whats worked for me...If I was going to get all into it, hydroponics seems like it would be the best way to go for numerous reasons..but for me soil is the easiest, most natural way to go..have any other stains in mind for future grows?


----------



## iloveit (Nov 16, 2008)

superman27nc said:


> sweet any help I can offer..I am by far not the most experienced but i can share whats worked for me...If I was going to get all into it, hydroponics seems like it would be the best way to go for numerous reasons..but for me soil is the easiest, most natural way to go..have any other stains in mind for future grows?



Im one of those ambitious people who knows nothing about growing but wants to grow the most difficult strains  which is why Ive chosen Blueberry for my first grow, many people have stated that its naturally an unforgiving & difficult strain & that compared to the rest it requires alot more attention & care but my belief is if I keep pushing it to the limit Ill eliminate the ways in which it doesnt work...once Ive done that Ill find the way it does. Does that make sense?


----------



## Cyooler (Nov 16, 2008)

Hey love the Blueberry talk. I'm starting my first grow in a week with fem Blueberry x Skunk from Flying Dutchman. Love the stuff to death so I had to try a grow.
have a soil mix with 40% perlite and a high N water based fertilizer for veg growth... Lighting is 400 hps.
Still I'm incredibly scared about drowning them or overfeeding them. Any good ideas on a chart?
By the way I'm in Stockholm Sweden right now so I cant get any American based products. (Missin Florida)


----------



## iloveit (Nov 17, 2008)

Im a noobie just like you. Im also in the experimental stages.


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 17, 2008)

Cyooler said:


> Hey love the Blueberry talk. I'm starting my first grow in a week with fem Blueberry x Skunk from Flying Dutchman. Love the stuff to death so I had to try a grow.
> have a soil mix with 40% perlite and a high N water based fertilizer for veg growth... Lighting is 400 hps.
> Still I'm incredibly scared about drowning them or overfeeding them. Any good ideas on a chart?
> By the way I'm in Stockholm Sweden right now so I cant get any American based products. (Missin Florida)


whats up Cyooler..hopefully the links I sent you will help..I look forward to watch your grow..its an exciting process..



iloveit said:


> Im a noobie just like you. Im also in the experimental stages.


yeah you can never stop learning thats for sure..hows your seedlings doing now?


----------



## Da Kine 420 (Nov 17, 2008)

Cyooler said:


> Hey love the Blueberry talk. I'm starting my first grow in a week with fem Blueberry x Skunk from Flying Dutchman. Love the stuff to death so I had to try a grow.
> have a soil mix with 40% perlite and a high N water based fertilizer for veg growth... Lighting is 400 hps.
> Still I'm incredibly scared about drowning them or overfeeding them. Any good ideas on a chart?
> By the way I'm in Stockholm Sweden right now so I cant get any American based products. (Missin Florida)


 
isn't blueberryxskunk blue cheese? i have 5 fem blue cheese that are going in in a month. looking forward to it.


----------



## Cyooler (Nov 17, 2008)

No these are Feminized seeds from Flying Dutchman. hahah Blue Cheese the sound of that Ganja just makes me think about munchies...
And Superman thank you soooo much for those links! The Marijuana Cultivation Bible plus the tips you gave me should be enough for me to start building a scheduling chart. 
I knew Microsoft Excel was good for somethin!


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 17, 2008)

superman27nc said:


> Good morning everyone! Once again its my Saturday morning update with pics on my current grow..man does the weeks fly bye! As of now I am about two weeks out from harvesting..For those of you that might not know I pollinated all the plants you will see with an Aurora Indica male..so needless to say lots of seeds for the future and some nice new F1's
> 
> Here is my Early Misty Plant. She has been a slow plant the whole grow..but I might get a few joints off of her..lol..oh well
> View attachment 242023
> ...


 


Whats up SUPERMAN.

shit long time no talk man, sorry if you thoguh i just peaced.

but hey i have been so busy with school and finding a new jobs and my bday and stuff. my bad!

but tomorrow i PROMISE she'll fly!!

oh and for the update!! love it man. great little girls.

and those blueberry skunk x early misty beans are looking great. that cola looks filled with beaners.

oh and my 2 Purple Kush x Purple Romulan Oracle girls are 3 weeks into flowering. THE ONE IS 40 INCHES already with 16 + branches that should me colas!! the trichomes are starting to come in and the tips are covered with white pistils! looks like im going to see alot more bud production indoor with this strain. i mean i recall gonig back to my outdoor patch around 4 to 5 weeks and it looked as just like my girls indoors right now after 3 WEEKS! ill get you pic asap tomorrow. hope all is well man. stay in touch

and crippled still the same ole crippled


----------



## iloveit (Nov 17, 2008)

superman27nc said:


> whats up Cyooler..hopefully the links I sent you will help..I look forward to watch your grow..its an exciting process..
> 
> 
> 
> yeah you can never stop learning thats for sure..hows your seedlings doing now?


The 2nd set of leaves have show (serrated) although they are still tiny. Im over the moon now that the balls rolling, cant wait for this baby to become the first mother.


----------



## Cyooler (Nov 17, 2008)

Man am I excited... Getting the 400w HPS on Friday then its just me and my two bitches blueberry for a while!
Will start my grow log tomorrow or thursday with tons of pics and progress updates..


----------



## peacemane420 (Nov 17, 2008)

nice pics again dude!!
great job as always


----------



## iloveit (Nov 17, 2008)

Cyooler said:


> Man am I excited... Getting the 400w HPS on Friday then its just me and my two bitches blueberry for a while!
> Will start my grow log tomorrow or thursday with tons of pics and progress updates..


Cant wait for the pics.


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 17, 2008)

wow!..hehe..never so many to answer at once..lol..but I shall give it a try..sorry if I leave anyone out..but its so great to hear from everyone!! thanks guys! 



Cyooler said:


> No these are Feminized seeds from Flying Dutchman. hahah Blue Cheese the sound of that Ganja just makes me think about munchies...
> And Superman thank you soooo much for those links! The Marijuana Cultivation Bible plus the tips you gave me should be enough for me to start building a scheduling chart.
> I knew Microsoft Excel was good for somethin!


No problem Cyooler!..those links helped me out a lot my first grow! look forward to watch your grow! lol..yeah excel finally came through..



crippledguy said:


> Whats up SUPERMAN.
> 
> shit long time no talk man, sorry if you thoguh i just peaced.
> 
> ...


whats up Cripple?! my brother from the Purple Kush world!! no problem about the beans man...I shall wait patiently..your plants are sounding awesome! i look forward to see those pics!..buy yeah man all is well and I hope all is well with you too! 16+ branches man...all props to you my friend! yeah my Blueberry SKunk x Early Misty seems like its all seeds..lol..oh well I shall have a nice supply for a while..maybe I should start a small shop..lol..i wish..will have to wait till its legal on that one..



iloveit said:


> The 2nd set of leaves have show (serrated) although they are still tiny. Im over the moon now that the balls rolling, cant wait for this baby to become the first mother.


oh yeah its exciting to wake up one day and see lil pistols growing! We shall wait with you and see...pray for a baby moma



Cyooler said:


> Man am I excited... Getting the 400w HPS on Friday then its just me and my two bitches blueberry for a while!
> Will start my grow log tomorrow or thursday with tons of pics and progress updates..


sweet dude! I wish I had enough space for a 400watt HPS..but I will deal with my 150watter..lol..but my next grow is going to be a scrog..so I am planning to modify my box and add some flourescent tubes to beef up some growth..



peacemane420 said:


> nice pics again dude!!
> great job as always


thanks peace! your always gracing my thread with your wonderful comments and that means a lot!..kiss-ass..lol..been waiting to throw that one in there..


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 18, 2008)

superman27nc said:


> wow!..hehe..never so many to answer at once..lol..but I shall give it a try..sorry if I leave anyone out..but its so great to hear from everyone!! thanks guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
...haha.

to tell you the truth i look forward to coming to this thread everyday.

1st thread i check.!

p.s. kiss her ass superman!

im wasteed off watermelon vodka...,

i know.. 

what watermelon vodka will do to young men ha. just fucking.

stuff got me really buzzed though.

but girls calling.

im to bed. 

peace, love, bobby sherman and woodstock!

















"this too shall pass........."


----------



## Cyooler (Nov 18, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> ...haha.
> 
> im wasteed off watermelon vodka...,


I don't drink much anymore just because 3 years ago when i graduated Highschool me and my best friend moved in together for 2 years and started drinking...

Never was a big drinker in high school but by the end of the the 2nd month together we could kill a handle of smirnoff watermelon vodka in a night... MMM loved that shit!

Maybe after I master growing god's herb then I can start some moonshine lol!

- God I miss the Florida Weather right now.... Its fuckin negative degrees outside in Stockholm and fuckin snowing.... -


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 18, 2008)

lol..thanks Cripple! its nice to know I am not the only one that checks my thread all the time..I am very suprised at the response i have gotten..but very appreciative!! i look forward to growing more and watching everyone else's threads too!..Vodka huh? man I pretty much stay away from alcohol now..i had my times as a teen and younger adult but now its an occasional margarita..and btw I am loving your Avatars!

Cyooler..man that does sound freezing...its pretty cold right now here in NC..but not that cold..i feel ya man!...just come on back to Fl when you get done with school! then you can grow so monsterous buds in the sunshine state!


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 18, 2008)

32 in michigan right now, acouple inches of yaho too!


----------



## Cyooler (Nov 18, 2008)

haha! Man I'm really afraid of cold weather... I'm used to sippin the Coronas on the beach between surf sessions or just gettin baked in the son.
And as far as growin in Florida jesus thats the truth!
A very good friend of mine is a master grower back home has all kinds of crops in the swamps and forests. We call her "deepthroat" cause shes a dike and a half but she has a GPS and I've seen one of her Sativas measuring about 12 feet. Rediculous...
God I'm so excited for these lights to get in. A kid at Christmas!


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 18, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> 32 in michigan right now, acouple inches of yaho too!


dang man..its about 29 degrees here..no snow..just windchill..it was flurrying some earlier but now its all sunshine..i love snow here and there..but not all the time..



Cyooler said:


> haha! Man I'm really afraid of cold weather... I'm used to sippin the Coronas on the beach between surf sessions or just gettin baked in the son.
> And as far as growin in Florida jesus thats the truth!
> A very good friend of mine is a master grower back home has all kinds of crops in the swamps and forests. We call her "deepthroat" cause shes a dike and a half but she has a GPS and I've seen one of her Sativas measuring about 12 feet. Rediculous...
> God I'm so excited for these lights to get in. A kid at Christmas!


yeah man that is a big change for you!..but I bet you could grow some monstrous plants in Florida...12 ft!?..i wonder what the yield on that baby was..man thats huge!..but I am excited for you to get your lights too!..again i wish i had the room for a 400-600 watt hps..that would grow some nice plants..lots of buds!!


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 18, 2008)

damn just got ahold of some of my buddies indoor Super Skunk! mmm great!

hes harvesting some Northern Lights, SAGE and Sweettooth in a week!


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 18, 2008)

awesome! Super Skunk sounds delicious..as well as Sweet Tooth, Sage, and Northern Lights..I have always wanted to try some Northern Lights..i tell you my Original Haze x Skunk # 1 is some bomb stuff too...very nice head high and the smell is excellent..I could sit there and just smell the buds curing in they're jar all day..


----------



## peacemane420 (Nov 18, 2008)

yesss i try =)


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 18, 2008)

yo yo peace.

hows life treating you?


----------



## peacemane420 (Nov 18, 2008)

ehh you know. like fuckin bloodly hell! no change here

wassup with yu


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 18, 2008)

peacemane420 said:


> yesss i try =)


lol..well thanks  its much appreciated!


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 18, 2008)

superman hows life, where you heading the next 5 years>?


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 18, 2008)

man who knows...one day at a time...5 years ago today I was about to come home after living in Honduras for a year in the military..so if you would have asked me that then...there is no way I would have guessed where I'm at today..lol..go where God and life takes me..but for now I'm content in the mountains of Nc..but change is always on the Horizon..my wife is about to grad. college so now we dont have to be so locked down..i would like to move back to San Antonio in 3 or so years..but we shall see..how bout you?


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 18, 2008)

superman27nc said:


> man who knows...one day at a time...5 years ago today I was about to come home after living in Honduras for a year in the military..so if you would have asked me that then...there is no way I would have guessed where I'm at today..lol..go where God and life takes me..but for now I'm content in the mountains of Nc..but change is always on the Horizon..my wife is about to grad. college so now we dont have to be so locked down..i would like to move back to San Antonio in 3 or so years..but we shall see..how bout you?


 
damn making crip shed a tear haha.

for sure.

thats life man. 

shits REAL!


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 18, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> damn making crip shed a tear haha.
> 
> for sure.
> 
> ...


lol..yeah man life has its ups and downs..but my motto like i said has always been "one day at a time"...you never know man..


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 18, 2008)

i second that statement!


----------



## netpirate (Nov 20, 2008)

i love the one day at a time motto!!


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 20, 2008)

netpirate said:


> i love the one day at a time motto!!


sweet pirate! Yeah it has been mine for a good while..doesn't pay to worry about tomorrow..btw I liked your grow!


----------



## netpirate (Nov 20, 2008)

superman27nc said:


> sweet pirate! Yeah it has been mine for a good while..doesn't pay to worry about tomorrow..btw I liked your grow!



thank you! and likewise.


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 20, 2008)

oh yeah..no problem at all and again thank you too!


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 21, 2008)

whats up everyone!...i should have my weekly update tomorrow of pics..but I started flushing the plants yesterday..these babies are drawing near to there end..but the good news is a new grow is on the horizon!..my only concern I have noticed is that ever since i put the digital heater in my box is my humidity is really low..the last couple weeks I have noticed very slow growth and I am wondering if it is just cause of that reason...i dont think I have room for a tiny humidifier.. but other than that my blueberry skunk is still very crystallized..and the smell is well..beautiful!.

so as i have said a million times here recently I am planning a scrog on my next grow...I am going to renovate my grow box..wall paper..the whole nine yards..lol..but I cant wait to get that going and get some pics up..right now I think I am for sure limited in my next grow to 3 plants...since I am doing a scrog from seed I am going to use fem seeds...Lemon Skunk, the Cheese, and Strawberry Caugh...how does that sound to everyone?


----------



## peacemane420 (Nov 21, 2008)

sweeet man!! more pics!!!!


----------



## netpirate (Nov 21, 2008)

superman27nc said:


> whats up everyone!...i should have my weekly update tomorrow of pics..but I started flushing the plants yesterday..these babies are drawing near to there end..but the good news is a new grow is on the horizon!..my only concern I have noticed is that ever since i put the digital heater in my box is my humidity is really low..the last couple weeks I have noticed very slow growth and I am wondering if it is just cause of that reason...i dont think I have room for a tiny humidifier.. but other than that my blueberry skunk is still very crystallized..and the smell is well..beautiful!.
> 
> so as i have said a million times here recently I am planning a scrog on my next grow...I am going to renovate my grow box..wall paper..the whole nine yards..lol..but I cant wait to get that going and get some pics up..right now I think I am for sure limited in my next grow to 3 plants...since I am doing a scrog from seed I am going to use fem seeds...Lemon Skunk, the Cheese, and Strawberry Caugh...how does that sound to everyone?


i cant wait to see the next grow!!!!!!!!!! OWW!


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 22, 2008)

peacemane420 said:


> sweeet man!! more pics!!!!


wazup peace!! more pics on the way!..



netpirate said:


> i cant wait to see the next grow!!!!!!!!!! OWW!


thanks Pirate! I am looking foward to it too!..like ive said before..its almost more fun to grow it than smoke it..


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 22, 2008)

Well its Saturday morning again! Picture time..I took the pics today inside the box instead of taking the plants out...it was about 14 or so degree's this morning so I didnt want to shock my plants..so here are my babies..probably around week 7 of flowering..

here is a group photo of the girls.. the Blueberry Skunk is the tallest and fattest of the bunch..the middle is my early misty and the far left..which is hard to tell is the Bluberry Skunk x Early Misty..its whole Cola is pretty much seeds


Next is close up of the Blueberry Skunk Cola


and last is a photo of the Early Misty and the Blueberry Skunk x Early Misty..again its more hard to see but its on the left


a lot of my fan leaves on the cola's are starting to curl upwards and shrivel..but i think its because of the heater being in the box..its not aimed directly at the plants..but I suspect that low humidity in the box is causing this..i i will have to think of something to remedy this on my next grow..but this week I will continue flushing and prepare the plants to be harvested possibly next weekend...then reconstruction of the grow room will take place.. 

Hope all is well with everyone else!


----------



## peacemane420 (Nov 22, 2008)

the buds are comin along nicely!! yea i think they are curlin maybe cuz of the heat or your light.
great job tho man


----------



## drifter1978 (Nov 22, 2008)

hey there man nice to see your nuggs are coming along yeah that are looking better each week.that is heat making your leaves do that,i still havent chopped either just cant do it yet not quit ready and it would be a waste.i love fdds thread on flavor of the week didnt want to say hi over there he dosent like to be jacked.LOL.


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 22, 2008)

peacemane420 said:


> the buds are comin along nicely!! yea i think they are curlin maybe cuz of the heat or your light.
> great job tho man


thanks peace! yeah I am pretty sure that is the problem...on my scrog hopefully the buds will have better distance..



drifter1978 said:


> hey there man nice to see your nuggs are coming along yeah that are looking better each week.that is heat making your leaves do that,i still havent chopped either just cant do it yet not quit ready and it would be a waste.i love fdds thread on flavor of the week didnt want to say hi over there he dosent like to be jacked.LOL.


whats up drifter! yeah FDD's thread is pretty cool and I completely understand..but thanks for the comments!..yeah mine is a week or so off..mainly I want to make sure they are fully flushed..plus I was reading in Fdd's thread somewhere that its really hard to prolong your grow..i mean yeah the tri's turn amber and after that the THC degrades..but it takes a while...i look foward to see some pics of your harvest too!


----------



## Cyooler (Nov 22, 2008)

Hey maybe I'm just high but you could try running a humidifier on a timer to compensate for the low humidity in your grow room.


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 23, 2008)

thanks cooler..its definitely not a bad idea..its just I dont think I will have space for one with my heater and fan..but If I can reconfigure one its definitely not a bad idea..I am just wandering what kind of timing and amount of minutes I should put it on..do they sell cheap humidity gauges anywhere online?..I will look into what I can find..


----------



## netpirate (Nov 23, 2008)

just put a big bowl of water around the lights and plants to raise the humidity.it works for me. or freeze a 16oz bottle of water and leave that in there next to your lights.


----------



## Cyooler (Nov 23, 2008)

Hey Superman I'm sad cause my lights haven't come in the mail yet so now I'm just playing the waiting game. 
How are your blueberry plants coming?


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 23, 2008)

netpirate said:


> just put a big bowl of water around the lights and plants to raise the humidity.it works for me. or freeze a 16oz bottle of water and leave that in there next to your lights.


sweet...i was wondering if something like that might work..i just might have to try that..



Cyooler said:


> Hey Superman I'm sad cause my lights haven't come in the mail yet so now I'm just playing the waiting game.
> How are your blueberry plants coming?


dang man..sorry about your lights..hopefully they will make it pretty soon..we shall keep our fingers crossed for ya!..


----------



## Cyooler (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks man... haha I don't know how I came up with that idea about the humidifier but to continue that thought. Once you have a way to measure the humidity in your grow space I would just say test it out. Maybe 15 minutes every few hours then rechecking the humidity in that space.
Actually i remember now how I had that idea... My neighbor brought over some Santa Maria on Saturday! 
And does anyone know of cheap or "poor mans" air filters? Cause as much as I love the smell.. The blueberry has a very strong smell so I'm told and as much as I love the smell I don't want the house to have the stank of dank!


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 23, 2008)

WU Tang baby


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 24, 2008)

Cyooler said:


> Thanks man... haha I don't know how I came up with that idea about the humidifier but to continue that thought. Once you have a way to measure the humidity in your grow space I would just say test it out. Maybe 15 minutes every few hours then rechecking the humidity in that space.
> Actually i remember now how I had that idea... My neighbor brought over some Santa Maria on Saturday!
> And does anyone know of cheap or "poor mans" air filters? Cause as much as I love the smell.. The blueberry has a very strong smell so I'm told and as much as I love the smell I don't want the house to have the stank of dank!


lol..oh its cool man..I might try that if I can get a small enough one to fit in my space..but as far as some air filters you might try a DIY carbon filter..those seem to be growing in popularity..ive seen a few diff ones..you might try googlin that..how was the Santa Maria? and yeah Bluberry can put off quite an odor



crippledguy said:


> WU Tang baby


lol..cripple you crazy..hey you havent had a chance to get the purple rolling have ya? just checkin..keep it real with the Wu Tang man!..


----------



## netpirate (Nov 24, 2008)

hey there superman! how are things with you?!


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 24, 2008)

oh I am doing great thank! how bout yourself? hows Corpus?..I really miss San Antonio!..im a white boy but I sure miss some good Mexican food..


----------



## netpirate (Nov 24, 2008)

superman27nc said:


> oh I am doing great thank! how bout yourself? hows Corpus?..I really miss San Antonio!..im a white boy but I sure miss some good Mexican food..


mmmm mexican food! haha. i love food. cc was fun and visiting everyone was great but its back home for me. im fixing to stop by san antonio for some family stuff very soon. so what else has been going on with you. hows the fam


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 24, 2008)

netpirate said:


> mmmm mexican food! haha. i love food. cc was fun and visiting everyone was great but its back home for me. im fixing to stop by san antonio for some family stuff very soon. so what else has been going on with you. hows the fam


I know its awesome huh?!..i could so go for some carne asada taco's with some cilantro, pica de gallo, and lots of sour cream.. I would hate to be stoned eating those..i would explode..lol..but yeah the fams good...me and the wife are doing great..about to head to orlando next month for some vacation..so we are excited bout that..next year it might be good ol' san antonio..i miss the River Walk too..how about your fam? work?..things in general..lol..


----------



## netpirate (Nov 24, 2008)

superman27nc said:


> I know its awesome huh?!..i could so go for some carne asada taco's with some cilantro, pica de gallo, and lots of sour cream.. I would hate to be stoned eating those..i would explode..lol..but yeah the fams good...me and the wife are doing great..about to head to orlando next month for some vacation..so we are excited bout that..next year it might be good ol' san antonio..i miss the River Walk too..how about your fam? work?..things in general..lol..



fl is ok. i ended up getting a sunpass because of all the tolls over there. im great, still single and bored. but riu keeps me busy and i love it here. i love asada tacos but i usually eat bananas and yogurt and drink oj when im stoned. work is great. i still have 3 ps3's to work on and 2 360's so my week is full. good thing im off of the day job for the week. a friend of mine actually fell in the riverwalk one time. lmao!!! maybe if you and your wifey come to tx ill smoke you all out.


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 24, 2008)

naw not yet man, just trying to get over acouple bumps in my life latley.

my bad. i know it simple but just havent found time. 

but my truce to your they will be out by wed!! 

PROMISE ON MY GREENTHUMB!


----------



## drifter1978 (Nov 24, 2008)

netpirate is that you in the photos,if so you are to hot to be single,are the guys in florida abit fruity or what.

p.s. sorry for the thread jack superman

p.p.s hope the wife doesnt see me call you hot she will have my balls in a bag and sling them over her shoulder .damn thats gotta leave a mark as well


----------



## netpirate (Nov 24, 2008)

drifter1978 said:


> netpirate is that you in the photos,if so you are to hot to be single,are the guys in florida abit fruity or what.
> 
> p.s. sorry for the thread jack superman
> 
> p.p.s hope the wife doesnt see me call you hot she will have my balls in a bag and sling them over her shoulder .damn thats gotta leave a mark as well


ha. yeah thats me and your wife sounds like a down ass gurl. you better watch it. haha


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 24, 2008)

drifter1978 said:


> netpirate is that you in the photos,if so you are to hot to be single,are the guys in florida abit fruity or what.
> 
> p.s. sorry for the thread jack superman
> 
> p.p.s hope the wife doesnt see me call you hot she will have my balls in a bag and sling them over her shoulder .damn thats gotta leave a mark as well


 
hhaha you can barley see her man ah ha. thats funny though!


----------



## drifter1978 (Nov 24, 2008)

i know. she has had different photos up over the last week & she had a close up on there and trust me i wouldnt say it if it wasnt true.she is a hoty.and yes my wife is a hoty too and a cool chick as well


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 24, 2008)

drifter1978 said:


> i know. she has had different photos up over the last week & she had a close up on there and trust me i wouldnt say it if it wasnt true.she is a hoty.and yes my wife is a hoty too and a cool chick as well


 

awwww giga de goo ranger ROO!


----------



## netpirate (Nov 24, 2008)

drifter1978 said:


> i know. she has had different photos up over the last week & she had a close up on there and trust me i wouldnt say it if it wasnt true.she is a hoty.and yes my wife is a hoty too and a cool chick as well


 thank you drifter. and im sure your wifey is a hottie as well.


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 24, 2008)

netpirate said:


> thank you drifter. and im sure your wifey is a hottie as well.


 
i wanna see a face, Netpirate!


----------



## netpirate (Nov 24, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> i wanna see a face, Netpirate!


sorry bud. good ppl on here started advising otherwise and i have to abide.


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 24, 2008)

will you elaborate alittle bit!


----------



## dgafaboutanyone (Nov 24, 2008)

looking good bro >_< hope those turn out danky ._<


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 24, 2008)

lol...where did my thread go?..just jk its all cool..all my fav people on here conversing..its all good with me...a lot happens in a few hrs..smile..so pirate you are in Fl huh?..the wonderful sunshine state...that sounds good about smoking out in Tx..i will have to let you know..but I got a ? I have an extra xbox 360 that I put a new drive in it, but the drive needs flashed..is that hard to do?

whats up Cripple! hey its no problem man..no pressure at all..sorry about the bumps in the road..I hope things get better and the road smoothes out for ya..

Hey whats up drifter..again nice looking buds on your grow..I bet your wife is proud of you! has she helped you a lot?

and oh yeah just it is probably a smart idea to not post your face..especially since you are doing a grow..atleast I wouldnt..but yes pirate is a beautiful women..I dated a hispanic girl once and she was always crackin interacial comments..since I am a white boy..lol


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 24, 2008)

dgafaboutanyone said:


> looking good bro >_< hope those turn out danky ._<


thanks man! Blueberry Skunk is the bomb..I picked a Bluberry Skunk x EArly Misty x Aurora Indica seed off last night and it looks really good..nice and hard shell and darkesh brown color..all signs of good health for future grows!


----------



## drifter1978 (Nov 24, 2008)

hey man sorry for the thread jack.LOL but yes she is a beauty and there is nothing wrong in telling her that as long as you dont stalk them for a couple of months before hand.no my wife doesnt help me out grow wise i keep the family seperated from what i do for safety sake.but she does thank me later oh boy does she thank me.LOL


https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/122840-multi-strain-grow-journal.html


----------



## netpirate (Nov 24, 2008)

superman27nc said:


> lol...where did my thread go?..just jk its all cool..all my fav people on here conversing..its all good with me...a lot happens in a few hrs..smile..so pirate you are in Fl huh?..the wonderful sunshine state...that sounds good about smoking out in Tx..i will have to let you know..but I got a ? I have an extra xbox 360 that I put a new drive in it, but the drive needs flashed..is that hard to do?


\im actually not in fl. i tend to travel a lot though. i can help you with your 360 if you want.


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 24, 2008)

netpirate said:


> \im actually not in fl. i tend to travel a lot though. i can help you with your 360 if you want.


oh ok I thought you had mentioned you were in Fl..thats cool..i know what its like to move around alot..or atleast i did..i went all over the place while in the Army..thats cool..its it a hard fix?


----------



## netpirate (Nov 24, 2008)

superman27nc said:


> oh ok I thought you had mentioned you were in Fl..thats cool..i know what its like to move around alot..or atleast i did..i went all over the place while in the Army..thats cool..its it a hard fix?


I dated an army guy once. he couldnt drink or smoke or any of that stuff. 33 whiskey.


----------



## Cyooler (Nov 25, 2008)

superman27nc said:


> oh ok I thought you had mentioned you were in Fl..thats cool..i know what its like to move around alot..or atleast i did..i went all over the place while in the Army..thats cool..its it a hard fix?


Yeah sorry that was me. I said I'm from FL and used to live there and stuff. So is your crop now totally finished Superman?


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 25, 2008)

i like thread jacking superman, when im baked!


----------



## netpirate (Nov 25, 2008)

hey superman! how ya doing hun.


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 25, 2008)

netpirate said:


> I dated an army guy once. he couldnt drink or smoke or any of that stuff. 33 whiskey.


 lol...yeah its pretty serious and they drug test all the time..your allowed to drink if your of age..but I never smoked..but I did go through a lil drinking wild phase...shew im glad thats behind



Cyooler said:


> Yeah sorry that was me. I said I'm from FL and used to live there and stuff. So is your crop now totally finished Superman?


whats up Cyooler? yeah I remember that you said you were from FL i just thought pirate had mentioned living in FL or something about fl..but yeah its about done..I flushed again last night..probably like thursday night or so I was thinking about turning the lights off completely and giving the plants about 48hrs of darkness before I harvest them on saturday..but I pulled somemore beans off last night..they are looking really good..lots of them..and the Blueberry Skunk bud is smelling awesome!



crippledguy said:


> i like thread jacking superman, when im baked!


 lol..its cool man..i know what its like to get in the flow..life getting better man?



netpirate said:


> hey superman! how ya doing hun.


 hey pirate! "hun"..hehe just teasin ya..so watcha been up to? i like your new pic..is those rings on your arms tattoo's? if so those are pretty cool..you ever seen the originol Dusk Till Dawn with George Clooney? if so i think his tattoes in that movie are pretty awesome..


----------



## netpirate (Nov 25, 2008)

indeed sir. those are my tatts. gotta love skin art.


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 25, 2008)

netpirate said:


> indeed sir. those are my tatts. gotta love skin art.


cool..yeah ive got a couple tats myself..i bet those hurt the closer it got to your wrists..


----------



## netpirate (Nov 25, 2008)

superman27nc said:


> cool..yeah ive got a couple tats myself..i bet those hurt the closer it got to your wrists..



not really. the one that hurt the most was the one on my foot.


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 25, 2008)

yeah i bet...all those lil bones and hardly any cushion between the skin and them..


----------



## netpirate (Nov 25, 2008)

superman27nc said:


> yeah i bet...all those lil bones and hardly any cushion between the skin and them..



no shit! it was worth it though. what tatts do you have?


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 25, 2008)

netpirate said:


> no shit! it was worth it though. what tatts do you have?


um you would have never guessed..but i have a superman emblem tattoo I had designed..its on my right shoulder..and on my left shoulder is a tribal tattoo with a cross in the middle..had that designed too..i like them..but if i could go back about 5 years i dont know if i would get them know..dont get me wrong im not ashamed of them..but I wonder what its going to be like being a shriveled old man with a superman tattoo..lol


----------



## netpirate (Nov 25, 2008)

superman27nc said:


> um you would have never guessed..but i have a superman emblem tattoo I had designed..its on my right shoulder..and on my left shoulder is a tribal tattoo with a cross in the middle..had that designed too..i like them..but if i could go back about 5 years i dont know if i would get them know..dont get me wrong im not ashamed of them..but I wonder what its going to be like being a shriveled old man with a superman tattoo..lol


nah dont regret them! it was a time in your life and you went for it. im sure we will look funny when we are older but when i see old peeps with tats its awesome. ha.


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 25, 2008)

lol..true that..i am just glad i got them now and not back then..the ink back then sucked...i hope my still looks somewhat decent in 30 years or so..i might have to get it recolored..


----------



## netpirate (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## Cyooler (Nov 26, 2008)

That's an incredible tattoo... I've had a an old friend of mine help me design a Valkyrie tattoo. It sounds a little nuts but whats really funny is that it looks a lot like those insane tattoos in the new movie Max Payne. It's a little different cause the two wings meet at the back of my neck where I already have some Viking runes and wrap around over my lats.

Wing Design:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2960211443/


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 26, 2008)

dang pirate..when you said you had one on your foot I was thinking it was something small..not covering your whole foot..i bet that did hurt..pretty cool though..your more brave then me..my wife wants to get a tat..one on her lower back or on her neck..


----------



## netpirate (Nov 26, 2008)

superman27nc said:


> dang pirate..when you said you had one on your foot I was thinking it was something small..not covering your whole foot..i bet that did hurt..pretty cool though..your more brave then me..my wife wants to get a tat..one on her lower back or on her neck..



neck tats are sexy. tell her my vote is neck!


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 26, 2008)

netpirate said:


> neck tats are sexy. tell her my vote is neck!


sweet! i shall suggest that fo sure. I think they are sexy too..hey check this guys freaking grow..its awesome! 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/122840-multi-strain-grow-journal-5.html


----------



## netpirate (Nov 26, 2008)

superman27nc said:


> sweet! i shall suggest that fo sure. I think they are sexy too..hey check this guys freaking grow..its awesome!
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/122840-multi-strain-grow-journal-5.html


yeah ive seen drifters stuff. good shit man.


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 26, 2008)

sweet..yeah i wouldn't know what to do with 3 lbs..pretty awesome!


----------



## netpirate (Nov 26, 2008)

i think id go into a mild weed shock if i had 3lbs.


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 26, 2008)

netpirate said:


> i think id go into a mild weed shock if i had 3lbs.


lol..yeah I would probably be a lil nervous with that much..i would probably put it in multiple food saver airless bags and burry it...


----------



## netpirate (Nov 26, 2008)

id just smoke it as fast as i can. lol


----------



## drifter1978 (Nov 26, 2008)

hey fellow rollers thanks for props superman,i usually roll in it every day like a happy dog does and then i am ready for the day LOL.

nice tats too netpirate i have always wanted my feet tattooed but havnt got there yet do have some on other parts of my body and would like to get more might get one for xmas.


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 26, 2008)

netpirate said:


> id just smoke it as fast as i can. lol


dang it would take a while to smoke 3 lbs..



drifter1978 said:


> hey fellow rollers thanks for props superman,i usually roll in it every day like a happy dog does and then i am ready for the day LOL.
> 
> lol..man i dont blame you..i would roll around in it too..and no problem on the props..very well deserved


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 27, 2008)

its not a major update..but I did turn the timer on my lights off this morning...I want to give the 48hrs of darkness before you harvest a shot..i guess supposedly it causes your buds to have more crystals..we shall see..for the most part they were already pretty sparkling..I ran my hands through my Early Misty this morning and man it has a great smell now..the first 6 weeks of flowering it was almost scentless...so none the less I plan to harvest this Saturday morning if all goes well..Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## drifter1978 (Nov 27, 2008)

cool very cool .would love to know about the 48 hrs of darkness thing if it works i was going to try it but i didnt want to risk it until i knew for sure to much to lose


----------



## Cyooler (Nov 28, 2008)

superman27nc said:


> its not a major update..but I did turn the timer on my lights off this morning...I want to give the 48hrs of darkness before you harvest a shot..i guess supposedly it causes your buds to have more crystals..we shall see..for the most part they were already pretty sparkling..I ran my hands through my Early Misty this morning and man it has a great smell now..the first 6 weeks of flowering it was almost scentless...so none the less I plan to harvest this Saturday morning if all goes well..Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


Superman I really hope that extra 48 hours of darkness increases the THC. Just asking if you flushed your plants and didn't feed them for the last two weeks before harvest?

Happy Thanksgiving! No one here in Sweden celebrates it but still I went all out with Turkey and stuffing and all the good stuff...


----------



## netpirate (Nov 28, 2008)

hey there buddy. whats up


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 28, 2008)

whats up everyone! Yeah Drifter I dont blame you for not trying..but I am harvesting in the morning so i will let everyone know how they turn out..and Cyooler yeah i stopped nutes and flushed the last couple weeks..its actually been more like a week and a half..but that should be good..and wazzz up Pirate? not much here..just got home from work so I plan to chill with my wife and rest..then tonight hop on xbox live for a while..


----------



## netpirate (Nov 28, 2008)

what game? i might be on gears2 later on. unless i cave into socom (ps3). i love socom.


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 28, 2008)

yo man,
shits taking a toll.

but trying to overcome some of the overload.

happy gobbler day, couldnt make it on.

but hey ill get back to ya soon superman.

peace brotha

Crippledguy


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 28, 2008)

netpirate said:


> what game? i might be on gears2 later on. unless i cave into socom (ps3). i love socom.


well its a little late..but i was on Left Four Dead and Halo 3 earlier..I have Gears 2..but I haven't played it online yet..is it pretty good?..so far the campaign is pretty awesome...to many good games out right now..I have the Call of Duty: World of War and havent even opened it yet..i use Gamefly..love it..



crippledguy said:


> yo man,
> shits taking a toll.
> 
> but trying to overcome some of the overload.
> ...


whats up cripple?!..sorry things seem to have been tough for ya lately..i pray all is well..keep looking up...things will get better..but yeah I hope your Turkey day went well..i know I had my fair share of food..but yeah man get back to me..I plan to harvest in the morning..its not going to be a big harvest..but some is better than none..


----------



## netpirate (Nov 28, 2008)

i cant seem to find my 360... i think it down stairs but damn...thats just too far right now, plus im already leaning toward ps3 for tonight. ahhh a bong and my game. great night.


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 28, 2008)

lol..i am almost to tired to smoke nor play anymore tonight..you should find your 360..much better than PS3..besides the whole bluray deal..do you have Halo 3?


----------



## netpirate (Nov 28, 2008)

superman27nc said:


> lol..i am almost to tired to smoke nor play anymore tonight..you should find your 360..much better than PS3..besides the whole bluray deal..do you have Halo 3?



WHAT!!. OH NO YOU DIDNT?! ps3 is WAYYY better than 360. the games and all. but i will give you the halo gmaes. i was addicted to halo on xbc then when halo2 came out i was a zombie for it. i loved it. after halo 3 came out we went to an MLG game in dallas and i was so dissapointed. the game itself sucks arse and the online epierence is... well its medeocre. maybe now that bungie is not working for microsoft they might develope new things for halo. but to be halo is just dead now.


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 29, 2008)

netpirate said:


> WHAT!!. OH NO YOU DIDNT?! ps3 is WAYYY better than 360. the games and all. but i will give you the halo gmaes. i was addicted to halo on xbc then when halo2 came out i was a zombie for it. i loved it. after halo 3 came out we went to an MLG game in dallas and i was so dissapointed. the game itself sucks arse and the online epierence is... well its medeocre. maybe now that bungie is not working for microsoft they might develope new things for halo. but to be halo is just dead now.


lol..nice pic pirate..you didnt have to go get all dressed up to tell me you liked Socom....btw OH YES I DID!!..lol i admit ps3 hardware wise is better..but they havent proved to me yet they have figured out how to use it to the max..Xbox 360 has way way way better selection of Games..humm Gears 1 and 2, Halo 3, Fable 2, Bioshock, and the list can go on...PS3 to me is going out like Nintendo..there online whatever you call it sucks!!..i used to love Playstation..the only series they got on Xbox is Metal Gear Solid..and well thats it..and maybe..a slim maybe Resistance 2..but other than that..down with the PS3!!..lol..way overpriced for the slim pickens selection..and also Xbox 360's controller blows PS3 same ol same controller out the water..this guy bought a PS3--->..and this guy bought a 360--->


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 29, 2008)

Well everyone I appreciate you going along with me for my second grow indoors...its has been a pleasant experience...no regrets..I shall now have more seeds than I no what to do with..and some good ones!!..Endless supply of (Blueberry Skunk 1/4 x Early Misty 1/4) x Aurora Indica 1/2...and a nice handful of Blueberry Skunk x Aurora Indica...I cant wait to get some of these growin down the road..So this morning I chopped my babies..as far as letting them sit in darkness for 48hrs..umm I really couldnt tell a difference..I dont think it helped or hurt..maybe down the road I can try to compare..but for now I dont agree nor disagree with the method..here are some pics..my overall crop is not going to be huge..but enought for me..considering I still have over half my last grow..as you can tell i am not a everyday smoker..maybe once every couple weeks..

so here we are..this is pics of my blueberry skunk..my fav...such a rich smell..here is the main cola


this is a close up of some of the buds..my camera phone sucks..but i hope you can tell the blue hues in the cola's...very pretty!


This is my chopped up Early Misty..I think the low humidity really put a damper on this babies grow..plus I really need a bigger light!..so the yeild on this is really low..but oh well..still smells great..


Next is my extremely seeded..Early Misty x Blueberry Skunk..this baby must have over 200 seeds on it..lol..i doubt i will get much smoke of this..but a future investment i guess...


Here is everything pruned and the stems poked down into a cardboard box to dry..


Here is the ready to dry harvest placed back in my box..I plan to keep the light off of course..even though its on in this pic..but I shall keep my heater on 60 degrees and my exhaust and intake fans on..i think this way they will get a good even dry..


so there we are..from seed to harvest..I hope to be able to modify my box and get something going the first part of the year..think I will take a fews weeks off though...save some on the power bill..lol..but anyway thanks guys for all your input..it has been so great appreciated! and it was nice to make some new friends on here.. to all of you!


----------



## peacemane420 (Nov 29, 2008)

amazing job!
you will have some nice bud man!

yes.... plans are still goin as planned lol. i will be movin to SC dec 29th!!! so soon!! lol


----------



## peacemane420 (Nov 29, 2008)

hey superman... what ever happened to that skunk haze plant you had outside?


----------



## Cyooler (Nov 29, 2008)

Beautiful harvest man! Especially that main Blueberry Cola!


----------



## netpirate (Nov 29, 2008)

great job. im sure the smoke will be awesome. its been fun following your grow superman!!!


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 29, 2008)

peacemane420 said:


> amazing job!
> you will have some nice bud man!
> 
> yes.... plans are still goin as planned lol. i will be movin to SC dec 29th!!! so soon!! lol


thanks peace! its great to hear from you again..and I am glad that your move is going to take place..I hope it all goes smooth!. we'll have to stay in touch..especially bout that Aurora Berry..the seeds are looking great!



peacemane420 said:


> hey superman... what ever happened to that skunk haze plant you had outside?


 Hey oh I harvested it about a month and half ago i believe...amazing smoke! I think I posted pics somewhere in this thread..but right now its one of my fav's..the smell is awesome and the smoke is very smooth..extreme haze head high..i love it!!



Cyooler said:


> Beautiful harvest man! Especially that main Blueberry Cola!


thanks Cyooler! yeah that Blueberry Cola is pretty fat..and its thick too..I am looking forward to getting that one dried!



netpirate said:


> great job. im sure the smoke will be awesome. its been fun following your grow superman!!!


thanks Pirate! its been great having your presence..and btw I was just messing with ya about the 360 and PS3...even though those thoughts still stand..we all have our Fav's!

We I hope this thread will go on till I start my next grow..atleast we all have to keep in touch!!..Happy Holidays!


----------



## netpirate (Nov 29, 2008)

faves make the world go round! you gonna buy a christmas tree?

signed- ps3 rocks!


----------



## peacemane420 (Nov 29, 2008)

awesome!!
yes i will def. keep in touch man!


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 29, 2008)

netpirate said:


> faves make the world go round! you gonna buy a christmas tree?
> 
> yes they do..smile..ummm we have a artificial tree..its great..no mess to deal with..even though I do love the pine smell
> 
> signed- ps3 rocks!


...lol..funny but I could of swore you meant Xbox 360



peacemane420 said:


> awesome!!
> yes i will def. keep in touch man!


sweet peace! I will look forward to that..


----------



## Cyooler (Nov 29, 2008)

Well here is my high bit: 1... Superman what an incredible harvest! I pray that I'll be that blessed with my blueberry skunk grow. 2... Okay for the record. Xbox 360 is the better gaming system only because of the online play and the single player capabilities. However, with friends PS3 is great for all kinds of sports games and funny multiplayer games. Also go see Zach and Miri make a porno. Cute movie...
3... don't put wasted friends in the backseat of your parked car and leave them to sleep outside of the bar. The cops impounded my Volvo x90 and tried to take my dumbass friend to jail.
4... Fuck the police, GB the troops


----------



## drifter1978 (Nov 30, 2008)

nice job superman, they look nice and juicy.makes my eyes red just thinking about the blueberry yum yum .keep up the good work and catch up with your next grow


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 30, 2008)

Cyooler said:


> Well here is my high bit: 1... Superman what an incredible harvest! I pray that I'll be that blessed with my blueberry skunk grow. 2... Okay for the record. Xbox 360 is the better gaming system only because of the online play and the single player capabilities. However, with friends PS3 is great for all kinds of sports games and funny multiplayer games. Also go see Zach and Miri make a porno. Cute movie...
> 3... don't put wasted friends in the backseat of your parked car and leave them to sleep outside of the bar. The cops impounded my Volvo x90 and tried to take my dumbass friend to jail.
> 4... Fuck the police, GB the troops


Thanks Cyooler! I hope you get an incredible harvest as well of Blueberry! Yeah I know 360 is def. better online..I havent played PS3 with a bunch of friends...that sounds fun..i was mostly knockin PS3 to mess with netpirate..lol..but dang man I am sorry to hear about your Car..did you get it back? I hope so! but keep it real over there man!



drifter1978 said:


> nice job superman, they look nice and juicy.makes my eyes red just thinking about the blueberry yum yum .keep up the good work and catch up with your next grow


Thanks Drifter! yeah I am excited about the Blueberry!..your grow made my eyes about fall out..lol..but yeah I look forward to the next one..I will send an invite for sure..I will also continue to watch your amazing grows!


----------



## m0tavated (Dec 1, 2008)

wooooooweeeeeeeee


----------



## Cyooler (Dec 1, 2008)

No I got my car back... It was ridiculous because I started the car up and left him in the back seat just so he could have the heater on. Well I get a phone call from a friend saying that my incredibly drunk buddy drove right up in front of the bar and parked the car. It would not have been a problem except he was blocking 2 lanes of traffic as well as blocking in 2 police cars in a parking space. So by some miracle he didn't get arrested but I made him walk 3 miles to the police station to pick up my car yesterday as well as buy me a "Femma" (Slang for 5 grams of Mary J).
So all in all a fun weekend.
On a serious note my lights still haven't come in yet which is about 1 week over due. I'm pretty angry about the whole thing but I guess my grow is just going to have to wait until I get that big HPS in...
By the way has anyone ever used bat guano? or heard of using that for your grow?


----------



## superman27nc (Dec 1, 2008)

m0tavated said:


> wooooooweeeeeeeee


lol. thanks motivated!



Cyooler said:


> No I got my car back... It was ridiculous because I started the car up and left him in the back seat just so he could have the heater on. Well I get a phone call from a friend saying that my incredibly drunk buddy drove right up in front of the bar and parked the car. It would not have been a problem except he was blocking 2 lanes of traffic as well as blocking in 2 police cars in a parking space. So by some miracle he didn't get arrested but I made him walk 3 miles to the police station to pick up my car yesterday as well as buy me a "Femma" (Slang for 5 grams of Mary J).
> So all in all a fun weekend.
> On a serious note my lights still haven't come in yet which is about 1 week over due. I'm pretty angry about the whole thing but I guess my grow is just going to have to wait until I get that big HPS in...
> By the way has anyone ever used bat guano? or heard of using that for your grow?


dang it sounds like you had an interesting weekend!..and I am glad you got your car back and some smoke...as far as your lights I am sure you are a lil angry..hopefully they will come soon..I am looking forward to watch your grow! what strains are you going to grow? I know you mentioned Blueberry..but I cant remember if there was any others..


----------



## Cyooler (Dec 1, 2008)

Nope just plain old danky Blueberry Skunk. I need to find some perlite at the plant store but I'm just going insane about the damn lights.
So are you planning another grow anytime soon Superman?


----------



## superman27nc (Dec 1, 2008)

Cyooler said:


> Nope just plain old danky Blueberry Skunk. I need to find some perlite at the plant store but I'm just going insane about the damn lights.
> So are you planning another grow anytime soon Superman?


sweet..you cant go wrong with good ol blueberry skunk! as far as me I am thinking the first part of the year...something like that..I need to mod my box cause I want to do a scrog..


----------



## netpirate (Dec 1, 2008)

hey there superman!


----------



## crippledguy (Dec 2, 2008)

yo yo superman.

just about to blaze a bowl of NL or Sweetooth and eat some tomatoe soup and grilled chesse with the girl. 

but finally got 3 early mistys in soil!!

your flying`man!


----------



## Cyooler (Dec 2, 2008)

Man I can't wait for your scrog grow. Haha its still negative temps outside here in Stockholm so I jimmy rigged a petite space heater with a fan to my temp gauge haha! 
God I feel like MacGyver when I'm high!


----------



## crippledguy (Dec 2, 2008)

Cyooler said:


> Man I can't wait for your scrog grow. Haha its still negative temps outside here in Stockholm so I jimmy rigged a petite space heater with a fan to my temp gauge haha!
> God I feel like MacGyver when I'm high!


 
haha aint nothnig wrong with that aslong as you doing work son! 

+ rep

keep up the work.

sorry about the tread jack but in about an hour im going to be jacking this thread with some plant porn!


----------



## superman27nc (Dec 3, 2008)

netpirate said:


> hey there superman!


 wazzup pirate? hows the grow..I saw where you had one male..sorry bout that..any girls?



crippledguy said:


> yo yo superman.
> 
> just about to blaze a bowl of NL or Sweetooth and eat some tomatoe soup and grilled chesse with the girl.
> 
> ...


Yo Yo whats up Cripple? Sounds like certain things in life are getting better!..NL and Sweetooth both sound great about now....but heck yeah man on the Early Misty!..Did you germ them? or plant the seed straight in the soil?..and as far as the Flying..Heck Yeah!! I will keep my eyes open!



Cyooler said:


> Man I can't wait for your scrog grow. Haha its still negative temps outside here in Stockholm so I jimmy rigged a petite space heater with a fan to my temp gauge haha!
> God I feel like MacGyver when I'm high!


Thanks Cyooler! I look forward to it too..its going to be busy the next few weeks so hopefully I will have the time to Mod my box..I will post pics for sure!..Did you get your lights?..and I bet it is freezing there!..and yeah I know what you mean about Macgyver..anyone watch SNL? Mac Gruber?..lol those are funny..



crippledguy said:


> haha aint nothnig wrong with that aslong as you doing work son!
> 
> + rep
> 
> ...


All Plant Porn permitted here..lol..I look foward to see!


----------



## netpirate (Dec 3, 2008)

superman27nc said:


> wazzup pirate? hows the grow..I saw where you had one male..sorry bout that..any girls?



still not sure if the last 2 are girls. hopefully.


----------



## crippledguy (Dec 3, 2008)

my two Purple Kush x Purple Romulan Oracle 4 weeks into flowering!!

mmm mm good!

yo yo superman hope you like


----------



## superman27nc (Dec 3, 2008)

netpirate said:


> still not sure if the last 2 are girls. hopefully.


yeah I hope so too!



crippledguy said:


> my two Purple Kush x Purple Romulan Oracle 4 weeks into flowering!!
> 
> mmm mm good!
> 
> yo yo superman hope you like


oh yeah I definitely like man..nice looking plants..again thanks and I am looking forward to that purple..cant wait to see more pics!..maybe next time you can resize them a little bigger if possible..i couldnt get them to blow up when I clicked on them..but its all cool cause I can see the nice buds on them!


----------



## crippledguy (Dec 3, 2008)

superman27nc said:


> yeah I hope so too!
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah I definitely like man..nice looking plants..again thanks and I am looking forward to that purple..cant wait to see more pics!..maybe next time you can resize them a little bigger if possible..i couldnt get them to blow up when I clicked on them..but its all cool cause I can see the nice buds on them!


 

yo yo sorry here is the new journal updat man! the link below!

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/137069-crippledguys-down-4-weeks-flowering.html


----------



## superman27nc (Dec 4, 2008)

awesome dude! just posted on your thread! looking great!


----------



## crippledguy (Dec 5, 2008)

yo yo man just had a lowryder #2 sprout after 5 days!! 

damn all the others have been in the soil!!

but really excited!


----------



## netpirate (Dec 5, 2008)

hi superman!! hey one of my plants has shown sex. ITS A GIRL!!!!! cant wait for the other to show fem parts!


----------



## crippledguy (Dec 5, 2008)

netpirate said:


> hi superman!! hey one of my plants has shown sex. ITS A GIRL!!!!! cant wait for the other to show fem parts!


whats the stain girl?...


or i mean WOMEN!kiss-ass


----------



## netpirate (Dec 5, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> whats the stain girl?...
> 
> 
> or i mean WOMEN!kiss-ass


hey crip! its bagseed from some dank. it was great stuff when i smoked it but had seeds obviously. the bigger one still hasnt sexed yet. im hoping any day now. i believe its pure indica though. the bigger one is showing signs of a sativa/indica mix but im not totally sure. check it out and throw some input my way. thanks!


----------



## Sexologist420 (Dec 6, 2008)

Sup superman!! Your grow was some good shit...I just read your whole thread baked as shit haha. Im sry but Ps3 all the way man =P Of course Im a RPG man all the way...unless im baked or with someone then I love madden or shooting games and whatnot..I jus get bored with em by my self unless there RPG's lol. Course football is my true love in life hehe. I play on a semi pro team and its so fun. Ya...im baked as shit right now...just rambling, not trying to blow up your thread. I really enjoyed reading your grow though...got real absorbed. I live in Texas my self..by Ft. Worth...I love the people here...but miss my home state AK. Moved here 3 years ago after I graduated to play football. I got a grow going right now...ghetto ass rubbermaid bagseed grow from some Mexican brick shwag weed...(nasty shit I only use for hash) Its actually turned out pretty nice...taking FOREVER and I mean FOREVER to flower...but should be some good smoke when its done. But ya...since now you know my life story imma pass out rofl. Take care and stay fly bro, ill be watching your other grows. 

Pce


----------



## superman27nc (Dec 6, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> yo yo man just had a lowryder #2 sprout after 5 days!!
> 
> damn all the others have been in the soil!!
> 
> but really excited!


heck yeah man! yeah I am not sure how the germ rate will be..hopefully you will see some more sprout..let me know if not..but yeah LR2 is some good easy to grow weed..i still have some left I will smoke here and there and it knocks me on my butt!



netpirate said:


> hi superman!! hey one of my plants has shown sex. ITS A GIRL!!!!! cant wait for the other to show fem parts!


Congrats pirate!!!..thats awesome..its always nice to see those pistols!..I hope your other plant shows soon..let me know! other than that hows life?



Sexologist420 said:


> Sup superman!! Your grow was some good shit...I just read your whole thread baked as shit haha. Im sry but Ps3 all the way man =P Of course Im a RPG man all the way...unless im baked or with someone then I love madden or shooting games and whatnot..I jus get bored with em by my self unless there RPG's lol. Course football is my true love in life hehe. I play on a semi pro team and its so fun. Ya...im baked as shit right now...just rambling, not trying to blow up your thread. I really enjoyed reading your grow though...got real absorbed. I live in Texas my self..by Ft. Worth...I love the people here...but miss my home state AK. Moved here 3 years ago after I graduated to play football. I got a grow going right now...ghetto ass rubbermaid bagseed grow from some Mexican brick shwag weed...(nasty shit I only use for hash) Its actually turned out pretty nice...taking FOREVER and I mean FOREVER to flower...but should be some good smoke when its done. But ya...since now you know my life story imma pass out rofl. Take care and stay fly bro, ill be watching your other grows.
> 
> Pce


Hey wazzup!! thanks for the interest in my grow! everyone is welcome and I am glad that you enjoyed reading it..i was high as a kite last night too..i hadn't smoked in a couple weeks and hit up a bowl of my original haze x skunk #1..some great stuff..at first is was like i was blacking out..lol..not in a bad way..but i was pretty dang high...but Texas huh? thats sweet..I miss good ol San Antonio..awesome place!..so you from AZ? ive drove through parts of it..so you have some mexican hash going right now huh? sounds like an excellent smoke!..do you have a grow log going on it? if so I'd love to see it!..but yeah keep it real and have some good Holidays!


----------



## crippledguy (Dec 6, 2008)

netpirate said:


> hey crip! its bagseed from some dank. it was great stuff when i smoked it but had seeds obviously. the bigger one still hasnt sexed yet. im hoping any day now. i believe its pure indica though. the bigger one is showing signs of a sativa/indica mix but im not totally sure. check it out and throw some input my way. thanks!



ight ill check it out, where can i find it women?


----------



## netpirate (Dec 6, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> ight ill check it out, where can i find it women?



https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/124571-need-some-help-hydroponics-50.html


----------



## Sexologist420 (Dec 6, 2008)

Ahahaha I was so high last night....G-13 is amazing. Im gonna smoke this last bit of G-13 and eat some of my homegrown shrooms. Gonna be a crazy night!!! Im growing some bagseeds...its not mexican hash its some nasty ass brick weed. We call it shwag here in Texas. Its mass grown in mexico then compressed into bricks and brought into the U.S. Its real nasty shit...but dirt cheap so I just use it to make hash...all its good for. It tastes HORRIBLE and gives me a headache if I try and smoke it. Its full of seeds and stems and bone dry. The plants im growing from it are nice though. I got 3 diff ones. I got a skunky one that I call Skunky Girl, I got a fruity smelling one I call Fruity Tooty, and the third dont have much smell at all and I call it mystery girl. I put em all on 12/12 at same time but they all started flowering 3 weeks between eachother lol. Skunky girl flowerd first, Fruity TOoty showed her first pistils 3 weeks later and Mystery girl showed her first hairs about 2 1/2 weeks after fruity tooty. Skunky girl has about 2 more weeks left. Its a small micro grow with cfls. The link is https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/98892-newbs-first-grow-12-12-a-8.html#post1725298

Ya im living in Texas, but I grew up in Alaska not Arizona. I moved here when I graduated H/S to play college Football. I play on a semi pro team now and its the main reason I still live in Texas. I miss the freedom and outdoors of AK =/. I havnt met many people around my age (21) that smoke weed and are chill. The ones ive met are either real immature and annoying or just boring lmao. But ya...Check out my ghetto ass rubbermaid grow lol. Take it ez bud.

Pce


----------



## superman27nc (Dec 7, 2008)

Sexologist420 said:


> Ahahaha I was so high last night....G-13 is amazing. Im gonna smoke this last bit of G-13 and eat some of my homegrown shrooms. Gonna be a crazy night!!! Im growing some bagseeds...its not mexican hash its some nasty ass brick weed. We call it shwag here in Texas. Its mass grown in mexico then compressed into bricks and brought into the U.S. Its real nasty shit...but dirt cheap so I just use it to make hash...all its good for. It tastes HORRIBLE and gives me a headache if I try and smoke it. Its full of seeds and stems and bone dry. The plants im growing from it are nice though. I got 3 diff ones. I got a skunky one that I call Skunky Girl, I got a fruity smelling one I call Fruity Tooty, and the third dont have much smell at all and I call it mystery girl. I put em all on 12/12 at same time but they all started flowering 3 weeks between eachother lol. Skunky girl flowerd first, Fruity TOoty showed her first pistils 3 weeks later and Mystery girl showed her first hairs about 2 1/2 weeks after fruity tooty. Skunky girl has about 2 more weeks left. Its a small micro grow with cfls. The link is https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/98892-newbs-first-grow-12-12-a-8.html#post1725298
> 
> Ya im living in Texas, but I grew up in Alaska not Arizona. I moved here when I graduated H/S to play college Football. I play on a semi pro team now and its the main reason I still live in Texas. I miss the freedom and outdoors of AK =/. I havnt met many people around my age (21) that smoke weed and are chill. The ones ive met are either real immature and annoying or just boring lmao. But ya...Check out my ghetto ass rubbermaid grow lol. Take it ez bud.
> 
> Pce


awesome dude! i would love to try some G-13!..i bet your were pretty dang stoned..shrooms huh..man I try to stay away from those things..i had a bad bad..um bad experience on those as a teen..i was stupid and ate way to many..very bad trip...but you live an you learn..im sure your very responsible with them..unlike me when i tried them..but cool I will check out your grow for sure..so some shwag huh..thats just funny sounding..but after your description its a perfect term..its probably like the grass that clunks off your lawnmower in those huge chunks.lol..

and yeah I was way off on the state abreviation huh..Alaska would be a much better place to live than Arizona..plus ol' Palin is a hotty..i bet you could grow a pretty nice grow un-noticed up there..but its my understanding that you are allowed to have a certain amount of weed up there regardless of medical or not..is that true?


----------



## learing the ways (Dec 7, 2008)

loooking good so far, ur doing well. good luck with the rest of the grow i will be keeping an eye out.check my journal if you get time (page 20 for latest bud pics)


----------



## crippledguy (Dec 8, 2008)

Sexologist420 said:


> Ahahaha I was so high last night....G-13 is amazing. Im gonna smoke this last bit of G-13 and eat some of my homegrown shrooms. Gonna be a crazy night!!! Im growing some bagseeds...its not mexican hash its some nasty ass brick weed. We call it shwag here in Texas. Its mass grown in mexico then compressed into bricks and brought into the U.S. Its real nasty shit...but dirt cheap so I just use it to make hash...all its good for. It tastes HORRIBLE and gives me a headache if I try and smoke it. Its full of seeds and stems and bone dry. The plants im growing from it are nice though. I got 3 diff ones. I got a skunky one that I call Skunky Girl, I got a fruity smelling one I call Fruity Tooty, and the third dont have much smell at all and I call it mystery girl. I put em all on 12/12 at same time but they all started flowering 3 weeks between eachother lol. Skunky girl flowerd first, Fruity TOoty showed her first pistils 3 weeks later and Mystery girl showed her first hairs about 2 1/2 weeks after fruity tooty. Skunky girl has about 2 more weeks left. Its a small micro grow with cfls. The link is https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/98892-newbs-first-grow-12-12-a-8.html#post1725298
> 
> Ya im living in Texas, but I grew up in Alaska not Arizona. I moved here when I graduated H/S to play college Football. I play on a semi pro team now and its the main reason I still live in Texas. I miss the freedom and outdoors of AK =/. I havnt met many people around my age (21) that smoke weed and are chill. The ones ive met are either real immature and annoying or just boring lmao. But ya...Check out my ghetto ass rubbermaid grow lol. Take it ez bud.
> 
> Pce


straight up i hope it was the real G-13 man! i would truly bow to your presents! haha. 

G-13 is one of the most common strain with hybrids! Its mixed wityh jsut about every strain out there.

but shit all the credit to you man!

how was the smoke?

what did you smoke it out of?

was it outdoor, indoor, organic, hydro, greenhouse?

how was the taste? 

how was the high, how long?

was it dried and cured properly?


----------



## netpirate (Dec 8, 2008)

hi superman!!!!!


----------



## superman27nc (Dec 8, 2008)

hey Pirate!!! i have a Christmas card to send you!....just let me know


----------



## Sexologist420 (Dec 8, 2008)

superman27nc said:


> ..i bet you could grow a pretty nice grow un-noticed up there..but its my understanding that you are allowed to have a certain amount of weed up there regardless of medical or not..is that true?


Ya you can hide stuff so ez... The forest is so dense...unless you live in town then its alot harder. Yes you can legally (medical or not aslong as your 1 have up to 1 oz and 23 plants in your house. A plant in bud is considered a plant...only dried buds are considerd in the 1 oz. 
http://norml.org/index.cfm?Group_ID=4522
http://stopthedrugwar.org/chronicle-old/301/alaska.shtml



crippledguy said:


> straight up i hope it was the real G-13 man! i would truly bow to your presents! haha.
> 
> G-13 is one of the most common strain with hybrids! Its mixed wityh jsut about every strain out there.
> 
> ...


Pce


----------



## superman27nc (Dec 9, 2008)

dang thats pretty sweet! i would be growing me some tree's up there..lol..nice bong man...


----------



## dgafaboutanyone (Dec 9, 2008)

good job bro >_<


----------



## superman27nc (Dec 9, 2008)

dgafaboutanyone said:


> good job bro >_<


thanks man! you growing anything right now?


----------



## crippledguy (Dec 10, 2008)

let see some of these harvest pics soup!

im uploading photos in about an hour!


----------



## netpirate (Dec 10, 2008)

ello superman!


----------



## superman27nc (Dec 10, 2008)

hey pirate! whatcha been getting in too? excited for Christmas? you going to be home with the fam?


----------



## netpirate (Dec 10, 2008)

superman27nc said:


> hey pirate! whatcha been getting in too? excited for Christmas? you going to be home with the fam?


yeah im actually back and fourth at the moment. its harsh riding. my car has a broken axle so im riding my bike. ITS COLD!!!!!! i wear a mask and my helmet but its still cold. today some jerk ran me off the freeway!! asshole red neck!!


----------



## superman27nc (Dec 11, 2008)

dang...sorry about your car...im sure as nasty as its been the last few days it has been rough..be careful..yeah leave it to people to be rude to ya huh...well hope things get better..how much is it going to be to get your car fixed? sounds like a broken axle could be expensive..i hope not for your sake..hows your plants?


----------



## netpirate (Dec 11, 2008)

superman27nc said:


> dang...sorry about your car...im sure as nasty as its been the last few days it has been rough..be careful..yeah leave it to people to be rude to ya huh...well hope things get better..how much is it going to be to get your car fixed? sounds like a broken axle could be expensive..i hope not for your sake..hows your plants?


plants are great! the pistils are coming along nicely and in abundance. the car should be fixed next weekend. im gonna invite a girlie girl of mine over and tear it up all night. i got the axle today so its all good. i think i spent around $110 for the axle and a tie rod. it hurt but as long as i keep getting work, ill be ok. thanks! id feel better if i got x-mas cards from my friends though!


----------



## superman27nc (Dec 11, 2008)

netpirate said:


> plants are great! the pistils are coming along nicely and in abundance. the car should be fixed next weekend. im gonna invite a girlie girl of mine over and tear it up all night. i got the axle today so its all good. i think i spent around $110 for the axle and a tie rod. it hurt but as long as i keep getting work, ill be ok. thanks! id feel better if i got x-mas cards from my friends though!


sweet Im glad your plants are doing good..so you are a true DIY girl huh..not to many women out there that would change broken axles..my wife would be like what? your kidding right..lol..but $110 isnt bad at all..but yeah I am working on that Christmas card..promise!


----------



## netpirate (Dec 11, 2008)

superman27nc said:


> sweet Im glad your plants are doing good..so you are a true DIY girl huh..not to many women out there that would change broken axles..my wife would be like what? your kidding right..lol..but $110 isnt bad at all..but yeah I am working on that Christmas card..promise!


awesome! cant wait!


----------



## crippledguy (Dec 12, 2008)

superman27nc said:


> sweet Im glad your plants are doing good..so you are a true DIY girl huh..not to many women out there that would change broken axles..my wife would be like what? your kidding right..lol..but $110 isnt bad at all..but yeah I am working on that Christmas card..promise!


 
lets all recieve christmas cards this year from people around the USA.

gotta give alittle to get alittle!! 


yoyo super man and net


----------



## netpirate (Dec 14, 2008)

HEY there santa superman!!!!!! hahaha. I'm on my toes!


----------



## superman27nc (Dec 14, 2008)

Smile!!!...hohoho..Merry Christmas!!..your new photo might put any man on his toes ..lol..but again I hope you enjoy your Christmas Present!!...its been great getting to chat with ya and watch each other's grows..look forward to the future ones too!


----------



## netpirate (Dec 14, 2008)

And so an e-friendship is born!


----------



## superman27nc (Dec 14, 2008)

netpirate said:


> And so an e-friendship is born!


indeed it is my friend!..have a good night!..look forward for you to get the card..


----------



## crippledguy (Dec 18, 2008)

superman? oh super?


----------



## netpirate (Dec 18, 2008)

HI SUPERMAN! You wonderful stoner you! 

Look out for my NEW grow in a few weeks!


----------



## superman27nc (Dec 18, 2008)

netpirate said:


> HI SUPERMAN! You wonderful stoner you!
> 
> Look out for my NEW grow in a few weeks!


ah I see Santa Superman stopped by huh?..smile..I am very excited to see that new grow!! super excited!!! so your going to have a good Christmas! awesome!


----------



## superman27nc (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey Everyone! I hope all of you have a very Merry Christmas and New Years!!..but here is the long awaited Harvest Pics! These are my Blueberry Skunk buds that were properly dried and cured...hope ya like!...btw...just smoked some and I highly recommend if you like to get high


----------



## netpirate (Jan 3, 2009)

Long awaited pics indeed! I though you fell off the face of RIU! Good to see your still with us. Great pics! I hope to get awesome nugs from my girls. We will see very soon.


----------



## superman27nc (Jan 3, 2009)

lol..hey Pirate..yeah I have been on a few times here and there these last few weeks..but thanks! I bet the Aurora Berry Buds will be even prettier! and I cant wait to see the buds on your girls too all dried and cured...smile~ so far your plants are looking great!


----------



## netpirate (Jan 3, 2009)

I have a question.... Have you grown the AuroraBerry strain yet?


----------



## superman27nc (Jan 3, 2009)

netpirate said:


> I have a question.... Have you grown the AuroraBerry strain yet?


No not yet..just got the seeds off of this grow..Mixed my Blueberry Skunk Fem. with my Aurora Indica Male..ie Aurora Berry..So this strain has yet to be grown..thats why I am real excited to see


----------



## netpirate (Jan 3, 2009)

Well that makes it interesting!! I cant wait to start.


----------



## superman27nc (Jan 3, 2009)

yeah me either! I can only imagine some killer bud! as good as Blueberry Skunk is in itself and then throw in some Aurora Indica traits...mmmm...we shall see!


----------



## pixovilson (Jan 4, 2009)

hi m8, im growing 1 bluberry skunk and i wanna take cuttings from it and then either scrog or sog about 12 plants in a space of 4x6 , wat u rekon will they fit, and are they ok to topp ect and im at week 2.5 veg now, wen u rekons the best time to take my cuttings, do u rekon i could take em as they appear or shud i wait till shes fully loaded with cutts. anyway nice grow you did m8, glad i found this thread iv been looking since i germinatd for a few pics, oh and wat sort of yield per plant does the blueskunk seem to produce, un topped and topped m8 cheers.


----------



## superman27nc (Jan 4, 2009)

pixovilson said:


> hi m8, im growing 1 bluberry skunk and i wanna take cuttings from it and then either scrog or sog about 12 plants in a space of 4x6 , wat u rekon will they fit, and are they ok to topp ect and im at week 2.5 veg now, wen u rekons the best time to take my cuttings, do u rekon i could take em as they appear or shud i wait till shes fully loaded with cutts. anyway nice grow you did m8, glad i found this thread iv been looking since i germinatd for a few pics, oh and wat sort of yield per plant does the blueskunk seem to produce, un topped and topped m8 cheers.


hey whats up my friend! I recommend topping because this grow I didn't and my yield was smaller than my first grow with Blueberry Skunk in which I topped..but as far as taking cuttings..I am not an expert on that..but I would think it would be best to do after you have 5 or so internodes..or 4 or so weeks of vegging.. as far as your scrog i think that area will be fine for 12 plants..you will have to put a link on here so I can follow your grow..I will be interested to watch it! any questions I will give it my best to answer for ya..talk to ya later..


----------



## drifter1978 (Jan 12, 2009)

superman27nc said:


> hey whats up my friend! I recommend topping because this grow I didn't and my yield was smaller than my first grow with Blueberry Skunk in which I topped..but as far as taking cuttings..I am not an expert on that..but I would think it would be best to do after you have 5 or so internodes..or 4 or so weeks of vegging.. as far as your scrog i think that area will be fine for 12 plants..you will have to put a link on here so I can follow your grow..I will be interested to watch it! any questions I will give it my best to answer for ya..talk to ya later..



 for xmas and the new year superman been so busy with life, family and my garden so i havnt been around that much also had a low flying helicopter which made my heart rate increase to about 200 beats a minute and our digital camera got smashed so i havent had any pics for you.but what i can tell you is that strawberry cough is a massive plant big long arms,should get a new camera in a week or so just in time for some bud porn my friend.all the best for 2009 and lots more


----------



## superman27nc (Jan 12, 2009)

drifter1978 said:


> for xmas and the new year superman been so busy with life, family and my garden so i havnt been around that much also had a low flying helicopter which made my heart rate increase to about 200 beats a minute and our digital camera got smashed so i havent had any pics for you.but what i can tell you is that strawberry cough is a massive plant big long arms,should get a new camera in a week or so just in time for some bud porn my friend.all the best for 2009 and lots more


hey man! Happy New Year to you too! yeah life has its days for sure...sorry about your camera..and dang i bet that helicopter did make your heart beat fast..are your grows mostly outside?..i plan to grow a couple outdoors next year..plan to put them out like oh late june i guess...I dont want them getting to monsterous..just need enough for me..lol..but yeah I am excited about the strawberry cough..are they flowering yet? if so hows the smell..


----------



## netpirate (Jan 12, 2009)

Superman!!


----------



## superman27nc (Jan 12, 2009)

hey pirate..how bout u come and steal me..lol..how you been? ready for that Aurora Berry..I have been thinking about how the buds are going to look...can't wait to see..since its seeds from a first cross I imagine each plant may carry diff. traits of each strain..but still the combination should be awesome either way!!..yummy


----------



## drifter1978 (Jan 12, 2009)

superman27nc said:


> hey man! Happy New Year to you too! yeah life has its days for sure...sorry about your camera..and dang i bet that helicopter did make your heart beat fast..are your grows mostly outside?..i plan to grow a couple outdoors next year..plan to put them out like oh late june i guess...I dont want them getting to monsterous..just need enough for me..lol..but yeah I am excited about the strawberry cough..are they flowering yet? if so hows the smell..



sweet man luv outdoors,i used to do outdoors but to risky what i was doing big #s so indoor now but the heli was so low like nothing i have seen before and just like doing a grid search, hovering and really slow,not good for the heart. all the strains are really nice not far away and they all smell different and look different.you know how i had no room left before well that was nothing or have you seen the brazilian rainforest well i have named mine DRIFTERS JUNGLE. LMAO


----------



## superman27nc (Jan 12, 2009)

drifter1978 said:


> sweet man luv outdoors,i used to do outdoors but to risky what i was doing big #s so indoor now but the heli was so low like nothing i have seen before and just like doing a grid search, hovering and really slow,not good for the heart. all the strains are really nice not far away and they all smell different and look different.you know how i had no room left before well that was nothing or have you seen the brazilian rainforest well i have named mine DRIFTERS JUNGLE. LMAO


dang man I can't wait to see!! yeah I thought yours was indoors..but I bet that did make you nervous..i grow mine in a shed and a few times cops drove by my house totally for something else..but that made me seriously think..oh crap..I mean I dont grow near your capacity..but nobody wants there face on the local news..lol..not for that anyway..but yeah maybe I can come spend the night in your brazilian jungle..lol..too bad your AK's didnt turn out as well as you would of liked..I think the auto flowering strains are probably for fast small personel grows..


----------



## netpirate (Jan 12, 2009)

superman27nc said:


> hey pirate..how bout u come and steal me..lol..how you been? ready for that Aurora Berry..I have been thinking about how the buds are going to look...can't wait to see..since its seeds from a first cross I imagine each plant may carry diff. traits of each strain..but still the combination should be awesome either way!!..yummy



Its getting closer and closer! This new grow will be amazing! Just you wait and see! How about some Cinderella? or Southern? huh...


----------



## superman27nc (Jan 12, 2009)

oh yeah I am excited too..I am looking forward to both Southern and Cinderella...probably will do them both in a grow..atleast the Southern...do you have any info on that or about the Texas cup? i tried looking it up but couldn't find anything..must be an underground thing..I want to do a scrog on my next grow..but if I do so then I will need to use Fem seeds since I dont have access to clones..but i dont know...if not I will do some southern..lemon skunk fem..and maybe strawberry cough fem..i am thinking of maybe trying to get like Arjan's Haze or Super Silver Haze for one of my outdoor plants this summer..i love Haze highs...couch locks are my least fav..i like to be active and deeply in thoughts with energy..


----------



## drifter1978 (Jan 12, 2009)

superman27nc said:


> oh yeah I am excited too..I am looking forward to both Southern and Cinderella...probably will do them both in a grow..atleast the Southern...do you have any info on that or about the Texas cup? i tried looking it up but couldn't find anything..must be an underground thing..I want to do a scrog on my next grow..but if I do so then I will need to use Fem seeds since I dont have access to clones..but i dont know...if not I will do some southern..lemon skunk fem..and maybe strawberry cough fem..i am thinking of maybe trying to get like Arjan's Haze or Super Silver Haze for one of my outdoor plants this summer..i love Haze highs...couch locks are my least fav..i like to be active and deeply in thoughts with energy..




that super silver haze looks like the shit i would luv to do that strain i think it would just luv the outdoors to grow a tree for next xmas.it has quite a long flowering period hasnt it?


----------



## netpirate (Jan 12, 2009)

I have only been to one cup, there were ppl from hightimes there but it wasnt mainstream. more under wraps stuff.


----------



## superman27nc (Jan 13, 2009)

drifter1978 said:


> that super silver haze looks like the shit i would luv to do that strain i think it would just luv the outdoors to grow a tree for next xmas.it has quite a long flowering period hasnt it?


yeah a Christmas tree of super silver haze would be sweet..lol..but yeah I think its a 3 month flowering strain..i would really really love to try the Super Lemon Haze...Cannabis Cup 08' winner..I expect that strain hopefully to be released maybe this year..lets cross our fingers..



netpirate said:


> I have only been to one cup, there were ppl from hightimes there but it wasnt mainstream. more under wraps stuff.


cool..i am sure that was fun..again I look forward to grow the Southern..if its half as impressive looking as the seeds I will be a very happy man


----------



## smokeh (Jan 15, 2009)

nice blueberry harvest.

i am smoking my blueberry at the moment too. although u probably got a bigger harvest than me, but still... the smoke is great after a dry and a cure.

enjoy ur buds


----------



## peacemane420 (Jan 15, 2009)

hey superman!!!
guess what???
IM HERE!! FINALLY!
it sucks =( my man is still in FL and im here livin with his family.
i cant grow either.... its goin to be a looong time till i get to again
just give me a shout in a PM cuz i cant keep up with forums.
they are totally against weed here so its hard to get on the site =(
miss you!!!


----------



## netpirate (Jan 15, 2009)

Peace! Good to see you are ok throughout the trip! I saw your youtube account as well. Great stuff cutie!


----------



## netpirate (Jan 15, 2009)

Also! Superman! I'm prepping for the 2nd grow!


----------



## superman27nc (Jan 15, 2009)

smokeh said:


> nice blueberry harvest.
> 
> i am smoking my blueberry at the moment too. although u probably got a bigger harvest than me, but still... the smoke is great after a dry and a cure.
> 
> enjoy ur buds


hey smokeh! sweet! blueberry is some good some..my harvest was ok..but i figured out what i did wrong at the end..when I put my heater in my box it pretty much kept a constant temp..and weed flowers and produces better when the temps drop 10-20 degrees when the lights are off..but again thanks and I am glad you are enjoying your smoke!



peacemane420 said:


> hey superman!!!
> guess what???
> IM HERE!! FINALLY!
> it sucks =( my man is still in FL and im here livin with his family.
> ...


Peace!!!!!!!!!hey sister..miss you too..sorry you are having to miss out on your man, growing, and checking out RIU regulary..i guess them being so strict has its positives though..they pretty nice to you? I bet you are missing FL weather this time of the year..but its so great to hear from you and I am glad your move went best as possible..maybe if i am ever down that way i can stop by..but yeah I will PM you for sure..just rememeber our lil deal..its always good in my book..keep in touch~



netpirate said:


> Als
> o! Superman! I'm prepping for the 2nd grow!


and hey there lil miss pirate! preping for the second grow huh? watcha growing...hehe..I am excited for ya..how your plants doing? you play guitar? i do too..


----------



## netpirate (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah i play. Ive been playing for about 14yrs on and off.


----------



## peacemane420 (Jan 15, 2009)

superman27nc said:


> Peace!!!!!!!!!hey sister..miss you too..sorry you are having to miss out on your man, growing, and checking out RIU regulary..i guess them being so strict has its positives though..they pretty nice to you? I bet you are missing FL weather this time of the year..but its so great to hear from you and I am glad your move went best as possible..maybe if i am ever down that way i can stop by..but yeah I will PM you for sure..just rememeber our lil deal..its always good in my book..keep in touch


yea its been really hard but his mom is helpin me out so much! and my dad is too. oh yes im sooo wishin i was in 90 degree weather right now. i cant believe tomorrow its goin to be in the teens!!! aaahhh im trippin! the coldest ive ever seen it 32 degrees! 
yes the move was insane! i actually moved to TN from FL for only a week and then his parents came out and picked me up. it really sucks tho cuz we had to leave so much behind in our FL home cuz we had no room. i lost my whole bed, dresser, and over 100 yr old piano 
i felt robbed.
but im gettin back on my feet and i should hopefully have a job soon! 
i still have those juicy fruit seeds and a bunch of amazing bagseed but im sure you arent interested in that. those are goin to be my little wicked expriments  lol
but i cant grow here. they are totally against weed in general. there is no woods really in my area either. so i guess im just not goin to risk it and wait till me and my man get our own place.
yea just hit me up on the PM!! 
sorrry for cloggin up your journal with all my non-sense!
much love!!


----------



## superman27nc (Jan 15, 2009)

netpirate said:


> Yeah i play. Ive been playing for about 14yrs on and off.


sweet! i love to play..do you sing too?..lets form a band..smile~..



peacemane420 said:


> yea its been really hard but his mom is helpin me out so much! and my dad is too. oh yes im sooo wishin i was in 90 degree weather right now. i cant believe tomorrow its goin to be in the teens!!! aaahhh im trippin! the coldest ive ever seen it 32 degrees!
> yes the move was insane! i actually moved to TN from FL for only a week and then his parents came out and picked me up. it really sucks tho cuz we had to leave so much behind in our FL home cuz we had no room. i lost my whole bed, dresser, and over 100 yr old piano
> i felt robbed.
> but im gettin back on my feet and i should hopefully have a job soon!
> ...


sorry its been hard for ya..I am sure it isnt easy..but I am glad that they are helping..oh yeah..sorry about your piano and other stuff..will you be able to get it back in the future or is it a complete loss?..TN huh..i live like oh an hr from the TN border..beautiful area..and yes it is absolutely freezing here..its going to be in the low digits tonight..like 6 degrees...crazy cold...big diff from Fl..but you can post as many times as you want in my threads..no clogging up at all..but i hope you find a good job you like..my wife is in the process of finding another job too..she wants to get on at one of the local banks..i know its not easy..but I will be glad when you guys get your place and can grow..that will be cool...Juicy Fruit does sound good...maybe we can work up a deal later..but as always..keep in touch~


----------



## netpirate (Jan 15, 2009)

superman27nc said:


> sweet! i love to play..do you sing too?..lets form a band..smile~..



Yeah a little bit. I'm not all that into playing these past months. I pick it up every now and again when I'm stoned but not to really jam. I only sing when im drunk and not playing guitar. Mainly classic stuff or 80's covers


----------



## superman27nc (Jan 15, 2009)

thats cool...would love to hear it sometime..i mainly sing..but ive played guitar the last 5 years or so...


----------



## netpirate (Jan 15, 2009)

Well it just som happens I may have a video of me singing. If i find it, Ill email it to you!


----------



## drifter1978 (Jan 16, 2009)

hey superman pm me for photos .i would be keen on that video to pirate.


----------



## crippledguy (Jan 16, 2009)

yo yo superman.

how's life man.

miss talking to a great RIU pal!

hope everything came through and life's trucking along man!

sorry i have been quiet busy.

kinda miss ya suppA!

get back to me !

peace your friend,

CRIPPLEDGUY!


----------



## peacemane420 (Jan 16, 2009)

superman27nc said:


> sorry its been hard for ya..I am sure it isnt easy..but I am glad that they are helping..oh yeah..sorry about your piano and other stuff..will you be able to get it back in the future or is it a complete loss?..TN huh..i live like oh an hr from the TN border..beautiful area..and yes it is absolutely freezing here..its going to be in the low digits tonight..like 6 degrees...crazy cold...big diff from Fl..but you can post as many times as you want in my threads..no clogging up at all..but i hope you find a good job you like..my wife is in the process of finding another job too..she wants to get on at one of the local banks..i know its not easy..but I will be glad when you guys get your place and can grow..that will be cool...Juicy Fruit does sound good...maybe we can work up a deal later..but as always..keep in touch~


 
its all good now! thanks tho man! oh and as soon as we left my fuckin neighbors broke into my house and took everythin like a bunch of rats! they are all peices of shit. im so glad to be out of FL
yes its goin to be freezing tonight!!! aaahhh im freakin out hahah.
the juicy fruit was fantastic! my boy finished the plants i gave him and he gave me a quarter for free! it was amazing [email protected]!!!! 
yea just PM me whenever man =)


----------



## superman27nc (Jan 16, 2009)

netpirate said:


> Well it just som happens I may have a video of me singing. If i find it, Ill email it to you!


lol..that would be awesome..I would love to be graced with your voice!..what video game?



drifter1978 said:


> hey superman pm me for photos .i would be keen on that video to pirate.


 hey whats up man..sure I will PM you..lol..maybe if Net dont mind i can forward it to ya..will have to check my email and see if she sent it..hows things? get your camera fixed?



crippledguy said:


> yo yo superman.
> 
> how's life man.
> 
> ...


Cripple!!! My RIU friend for life...I was starting to wonder bout ya..things are good on my end..trying to stay warm...its freezing here..but I imagine you are dealing with a lot colder temps than I am..how have you been? still doing your current grow? how's those Early Misty's? and LR2's?



peacemane420 said:


> its all good now! thanks tho man! oh and as soon as we left my fuckin neighbors broke into my house and took everythin like a bunch of rats! they are all peices of shit. im so glad to be out of FL
> yes its goin to be freezing tonight!!! aaahhh im freakin out hahah.
> the juicy fruit was fantastic! my boy finished the plants i gave him and he gave me a quarter for free! it was amazing [email protected]!!!!
> yea just PM me whenever man =)


dang bunch of rats huh...I am glad you are out of there too..maybe get settled and not have to worry about crazy neighbors..but thats cool about getting a quarter for free..bet it was some good smoke..but yeah try to stay warm...i know thats a big change from FL..but yeah we will keep in touch on PM fo sure...have a good weekend!


----------



## crippledguy (Jan 17, 2009)

well all of my new crop was killed due to me having it near the fireplace insert. came back acouple days later after we had been running the fireplace for acouple days and they were roasted dry.

must have gotten so hot up there and no HUMIDITY. they were all wilted, so i watered and the LR#2 stayed alive and a chronic #1 seed stayed alive too, but just found out it was a male.

but as of right now i am done growing indoors for a month or two.

and that indoor grow will lead to hardening them off for summer and a HUGE harvest this fall!!

but yea, got some Master Kush, 747's feminized seeds, NYC sour Diesel, and more.


whats your collection looking like super?


----------



## peacemane420 (Jan 17, 2009)

superman27nc said:


> dang bunch of rats huh...I am glad you are out of there too..maybe get settled and not have to worry about crazy neighbors..but thats cool about getting a quarter for free..bet it was some good smoke..but yeah try to stay warm...i know thats a big change from FL..but yeah we will keep in touch on PM fo sure...have a good weekend!


yea totally a bunch of fuckin vultures!!
you too man! =)


----------



## superman27nc (Jan 18, 2009)

crippledguy said:


> well all of my new crop was killed due to me having it near the fireplace insert. came back acouple days later after we had been running the fireplace for acouple days and they were roasted dry.
> 
> must have gotten so hot up there and no HUMIDITY. they were all wilted, so i watered and the LR#2 stayed alive and a chronic #1 seed stayed alive too, but just found out it was a male.
> 
> ...


dang man..sorry to hear about your plants..so you still have the LR2 alive?..if so how's it doing?...but yeah those sound good..especially the NYC sour Diesel...as for me I now have those Aurora Berry seeds..ie the Blueberry skunk x Aurora Indica...ive got a bunch of those...then I also have my specialty Superman seeds..ie Blueberry skunk x Aurora Indica x Early Misty...been then I also got some Southern Skunk and Cinderella from a dear ol' friend..still have plenty i mean plenty of Early Misty seeds...a few plain Aurora Indica's...Blueberry Skunk fem's...G13 Power Skunk freebie seeds from attitude..then i have the color coded fem pack from Greenhouse that has 1 seed of each..White Rhino, Lemon Skunk, Cheese, Great White Shark, and Trainwreck..I am looking forward most to the Lemon Skunk..then at last i have 1 fem seed of Strawberry Cough and Durban poison...so yeah its a lil collection..but I understand being done growing inside for a while..I am waiting to start my next grow around marcn or so..


----------



## peacemane420 (Jan 18, 2009)

superman27nc said:


> dang man..sorry to hear about your plants..so you still have the LR2 alive?..if so how's it doing?...but yeah those sound good..especially the NYC sour Diesel...as for me I now have those Aurora Berry seeds..ie the Blueberry skunk x Aurora Indica...ive got a bunch of those...then I also have my specialty Superman seeds..ie Blueberry skunk x Aurora Indica x Early Misty...been then I also got some Southern Skunk and Cinderella from a dear ol' friend..still have plenty i mean plenty of Early Misty seeds...a few plain Aurora Indica's...Blueberry Skunk fem's...G13 Power Skunk freebie seeds from attitude..then i have the color coded fem pack from Greenhouse that has 1 seed of each..White Rhino, Lemon Skunk, Cheese, Great White Shark, and Trainwreck..I am looking forward most to the Lemon Skunk..then at last i have 1 fem seed of Strawberry Cough and Durban poison...so yeah its a lil collection..but I understand being done growing inside for a while..I am waiting to start my next grow around marcn or so..


 
damn!!! your fully stocked =)


----------



## superman27nc (Jan 18, 2009)

peacemane420 said:


> damn!!! your fully stocked =)


lol..yeah I am..i just saw yesterday they are selling the Cannabis Cup 2008 winner on Attitude..Super Lemon Haze...yummy..I am so tempted to buy some..but I am holding off since I already have so many strains i need to grow..

so i have decided next grow to not fool with a Scrog only cause I really dont need a big yeild with my smaller space..i mean if I sold it that would be one thing..but since its just for me then i think it would be a waste of my time..reason be i still have the majority of the bud I have grown from my last grows..so just a few nice nugs from each strain is my goal...so next grow here is the contenders...

Southern Skunk, Lemon Skunk,and probably either Cheese, Trainwreck, or Strawberry Cough...what would you guys select? I only have the space for 3 plants..


----------



## peacemane420 (Jan 19, 2009)

hmmm i would definately say...
lemon skunk, strawberry cough, and durban poison =)
but thats all you man


----------



## crippledguy (Jan 19, 2009)

superman27nc said:


> dang man..sorry to hear about your plants..so you still have the LR2 alive?..if so how's it doing?...but yeah those sound good..especially the NYC sour Diesel...as for me I now have those Aurora Berry seeds..ie the Blueberry skunk x Aurora Indica...ive got a bunch of those...then I also have my specialty Superman seeds..ie Blueberry skunk x Aurora Indica x Early Misty...been then I also got some Southern Skunk and Cinderella from a dear ol' friend..still have plenty i mean plenty of Early Misty seeds...a few plain Aurora Indica's...Blueberry Skunk fem's...G13 Power Skunk freebie seeds from attitude..then i have the color coded fem pack from Greenhouse that has 1 seed of each..White Rhino, Lemon Skunk, Cheese, Great White Shark, and Trainwreck..I am looking forward most to the Lemon Skunk..then at last i have 1 fem seed of Strawberry Cough and Durban poison...so yeah its a lil collection..but I understand being done growing inside for a while..I am waiting to start my next grow around marcn or so..


 
straight green thumb superman!!!

would it be hard to pick up another 5 fem pack?


----------



## superman27nc (Jan 19, 2009)

peacemane420 said:


> hmmm i would definately say...
> lemon skunk, strawberry cough, and durban poison =)
> but thats all you man


very nice selection..I will keep that in mind for sure!!..its definitely a hard choice.. 



crippledguy said:


> straight green thumb superman!!!
> 
> would it be hard to pick up another 5 fem pack?


lol..thanks man...what 5 pack are you thinking about? the ones from Greenhouse?..


----------



## crippledguy (Jan 20, 2009)

indeed.. 

have you started the PURPLE yet brotha?


----------



## superman27nc (Jan 20, 2009)

crippledguy said:


> indeed..
> 
> have you started the PURPLE yet brotha?


hmm I haven't got it yet ..maybe its lost..


----------



## superman27nc (Jan 20, 2009)

hey everyone check out my new thread... https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/152628-please-help-me-decide-my.html


----------



## peacemane420 (Jan 20, 2009)

that link wont work for me


----------



## netpirate (Jan 20, 2009)

404 error on the link. Copy the url and repost.


----------



## superman27nc (Jan 20, 2009)

peacemane420 said:


> that link wont work for me





netpirate said:


> 404 error on the link. Copy the url and repost.


oops sorry ladies..um try this one

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/152628-please-help-me-decide-my.html


----------



## drifter1978 (Jan 21, 2009)

superman27nc said:


> oops sorry ladies..um try this one
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/152628-please-help-me-decide-my.html



hello superman long awaited pics of S.C it hasnt had the optimum growing conditions and has 3 weeks to go but still happy with it starting to fall over.also you may want to add barneys blue cheese to your list it is some of the nicest looking and smelling stuff i have seen and quit impressed with the brazil amazonia.but i have had some bad luck and some male genital sneaked past my eyes which i still havent spotted from a fem seed which has hermied on 1 of my plants which i am pretty dissapointed with so becareful with fem seeds i think it may be better to go regular and go from there better genes and no mutants.


----------



## superman27nc (Jan 21, 2009)

drifter1978 said:


> hello superman long awaited pics of S.C it hasnt had the optimum growing conditions and has 3 weeks to go but still happy with it starting to fall over.also you may want to add barneys blue cheese to your list it is some of the nicest looking and smelling stuff i have seen and quit impressed with the brazil amazonia.but i have had some bad luck and some male genital sneaked past my eyes which i still havent spotted from a fem seed which has hermied on 1 of my plants which i am pretty dissapointed with so becareful with fem seeds i think it may be better to go regular and go from there better genes and no mutants.


sweet man!! those are looking awesome!! i would like to see them with optimal conditions..lol..I think are very worthy now..let me know how the smoke is....but yeah I have wondered about the blue cheese...my Blueberry Skunk x Early Misty..had a really blue cheesish smell..anything Brazilian sounds good..hows the smell?


----------



## drifter1978 (Jan 21, 2009)

superman27nc said:


> sweet man!! those are looking awesome!! i would like to see them with optimal conditions..lol..I think are very worthy now..let me know how the smoke is....but yeah I have wondered about the blue cheese...my Blueberry Skunk x Early Misty..had a really blue cheesish smell..anything Brazilian sounds good..hows the smell?


its awesome i have trouble leaveing i might move the bed in there,i will keep you informed my friend


----------



## the420 apprentice (Feb 4, 2009)

hay guys nice thread real friendly. i was happy to see some people in the states so close to me in the south im in nc hour away from raliegh. superman,peace,pirate,drifter lots of cool info and would like stop by and chat sometime hard to find people to chat with steady. oh and fu--k its dry here sucks reall bad. just posted my first grow thread first time indoors with cfls and some local mid seeds. new to the site or i would link it sorry try to figure it out. cant post pics some security token missing what the hell is that help.


----------



## peacemane420 (Feb 5, 2009)

mmm wow those pics are quite amazing dude!


----------



## superman27nc (Feb 5, 2009)

the420 apprentice said:


> hay guys nice thread real friendly. i was happy to see some people in the states so close to me in the south im in nc hour away from raliegh. superman,peace,pirate,drifter lots of cool info and would like stop by and chat sometime hard to find people to chat with steady. oh and fu--k its dry here sucks reall bad. just posted my first grow thread first time indoors with cfls and some local mid seeds. new to the site or i would link it sorry try to figure it out. cant post pics some security token missing what the hell is that help.


hey whats up 420! NC huh im over near the TN side..first grow thread huh? thats cool...always exciting doing a grow thread..I cant wait till my next one..so your growing some local seeds huh..thats cool..any idea what strains or genetics?..if not you will know after a 3 or 4 weeks vegging..atleast if its more sativa or indica..but as far as the security token I am not sure about that...you might have to email the site and ask them or search some of the threads...you will have to send me your link of your grow...id love to watch...take it easy~


----------



## superman27nc (Feb 5, 2009)

peacemane420 said:


> mmm wow those pics are quite amazing dude!


wazzup! u talking about drifter's pics? if so yes those are some beautiful plant's..he always has awesome grows!..his strawberry coughs are making me drool...haven;t heard from him in a while though..hope all is ok...i look forward to the smoke report


----------



## the420 apprentice (Feb 6, 2009)

hay superman thanks for the help and comments your blessing to watch over my grow would ge great thanks. and sorry not very computer savy dont know how to send a link try figure it out and look around, ill keep in touch. my veggie box is the picture beside my post name.


----------



## bigdaddycatfish (Feb 8, 2009)

whats up superman27nc i am starting my 1st grow with the blubry skunk from flying dutchman also i was wondering from start to finish how long did it take and how tall were they when you started 12/12?


----------



## superman27nc (Feb 8, 2009)

bigdaddycatfish said:


> whats up superman27nc i am starting my 1st grow with the blubry skunk from flying dutchman also i was wondering from start to finish how long did it take and how tall were they when you started 12/12?


Hey whats up man!..from start to finish it took me almost 3 months...i started flowering around 3-4 weeks into veg from seed..and around 60 days flowering...this is a great strain to top..i topped my first grow and harvested a lot more than my last grow which I didn't top...but overall i think you will be very pleased..i bought the 5 fem pack and only germed 2 seeds..one for my first grow and one for my last one...both germed fine and ended up female...the only thing about the weed which isnt a bad thing is that it has a lot of resin so its really hard to smoke it in a joint..does a lot better in a bong or bowl...congrats man...you picked an excellent strain...you in the US?..


----------



## peacemane420 (Feb 8, 2009)

yea i was talkin bout drifters.... they look niiiice
how you been man?


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 8, 2009)

peaceee whats goin onnn


----------



## peacemane420 (Feb 8, 2009)

growman!!!! ive missed you!!!
where have you been???
i finally moved outta shitty FL 
im in SC now!
how have you been my love?!


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 8, 2009)

peacemane420 said:


> growman!!!! ive missed you!!!
> where have you been???
> i finally moved outta shitty FL
> im in SC now!
> how have you been my love?!



i was out of the growing for awhile but now i moved and got a new grow going
ooo aint it cold up there whats it like?! its been cold here in florida too but i bet not as cold as there
just been doing alot of fishing and partying


----------



## peacemane420 (Feb 11, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> i was out of the growing for awhile but now i moved and got a new grow going
> ooo aint it cold up there whats it like?! its been cold here in florida too but i bet not as cold as there
> just been doing alot of fishing and partying


lucky!!!
i want to grow soooo fuckin bad
but there is nowhere here... way to risky

its been cold... actually saw snow for my first time. but lately its been in the high 60s sometimes even 70 so its niiice

ive just been workin all the time... i still dont know anyone here so i dont do anythin but work then come home.
pretty borin and lonely 
havent smoked in about 2 months!!!


----------



## superman27nc (Feb 11, 2009)

dang peace...sorry you haven't got to meet many people yet...to bad i'm not closer or we could smoke....i'm sure working and then coming home can start to be a bummer...when does your man get to make it up there? didn't you say he is still in FL?


----------



## the420 apprentice (Feb 12, 2009)

hey guys can figure out how to put pics in the thread yet but i did get them down loaded to a album please check the out. looking forward to your thoughts superman, drifter and peace. thanks


----------



## peacemane420 (Feb 12, 2009)

superman27nc said:


> dang peace...sorry you haven't got to meet many people yet...to bad i'm not closer or we could smoke....i'm sure working and then coming home can start to be a bummer...when does your man get to make it up there? didn't you say he is still in FL?


 
yea i dont even wanna talk about that shit.
im so fuckin depressed right now... he wont be here till the end of march maybe even fuckin april 
it just seems like nothin is goin right... im sooo close to just givin up. im so tired of bein sad


thanks man... thanks for the love


----------



## superman27nc (Feb 13, 2009)

peacemane420 said:


> yea i dont even wanna talk about that shit.
> im so fuckin depressed right now... he wont be here till the end of march maybe even fuckin april
> it just seems like nothin is goin right... im sooo close to just givin up. im so tired of bein sad
> 
> ...


dang I am sorry peace...i know its tough times but keep your head up...k...things will work out..we'll pray for the best and I hope he will make it up there asap..you seem like a pretty strong girl to just move up here by yourself not fully knowing the future...takes a lot of courage..look to God..he will give you the right answers...there is always something to be thankful for so hold on to that while these times are hard...and it will work out..


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 13, 2009)

peacemane420 said:


> yea i dont even wanna talk about that shit.
> im so fuckin depressed right now... he wont be here till the end of march maybe even fuckin april
> it just seems like nothin is goin right... im sooo close to just givin up. im so tired of bein sad
> 
> ...


make some shit happen peace, think. things cant be bad forever


----------



## peacemane420 (Feb 14, 2009)

superman27nc said:


> dang I am sorry peace...i know its tough times but keep your head up...k...things will work out..we'll pray for the best and I hope he will make it up there asap..you seem like a pretty strong girl to just move up here by yourself not fully knowing the future...takes a lot of courage..look to God..he will give you the right answers...there is always something to be thankful for so hold on to that while these times are hard...and it will work out..





growman3666 said:


> make some shit happen peace, think. things cant be bad forever


 
thanks alot guys
i did make it better!
this kid who lives across the street just so happens to sell weed!
so i spent my last ten bucks on a ten sack of some pretty decent schwag.
not like it matters i havent smoked it 2 months!!
that shit was staaaanky!! woooo. i hid it in my bra and my tits ranked like skunky tree!
damn man i smoked not even half a bowl and i was fuckin gone! 
havent been that high in years! lol


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 14, 2009)

peacemane420 said:


> thanks alot guys
> i did make it better!
> this kid who lives across the street just so happens to sell weed!
> so i spent my last ten bucks on a ten sack of some pretty decent schwag.
> ...



o man, good shit peace
find a forest grow some weed lol


----------



## peacemane420 (Feb 14, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> o man, good shit peace
> find a forest grow some weed lol


i tried!! every forest or cluster of woods ive found... there is a house on... or really close to it.

i think im just goin to wait a few years till i get my own place =(


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 14, 2009)

peacemane420 said:


> i tried!! every forest or cluster of woods ive found... there is a house on... or really close to it.
> 
> i think im just goin to wait a few years till i get my own place =(




ooo thats shitty
check my journal


----------



## peacemane420 (Feb 14, 2009)

will do homes


----------



## the420 apprentice (Feb 14, 2009)

ok guys i figured it all out here are some picks of my babies i got a total of 13 and my friend has 16 going to combine the two and flower next week.


----------



## the420 apprentice (Feb 14, 2009)

oh these plants are 5 weeks tallest one is nine inches the rest are 6 to 8


----------



## the420 apprentice (Feb 14, 2009)

hay peace i think you need to have some fun life seems to have been ruff you lately. whens your man coming to be with u im sure that might perk you up alittle. come on up to fayetteville u can come out with me and my girlfriend will take u out to have a good time. smoke gager and have some drinks. and remember when is real bad it can only get better hang in there.


----------



## superman27nc (Feb 14, 2009)

good to hear things are up peace!..hope things keep getting better!...nice looking plants 420...i look forward to see more pics during the flowering stage...good job man!


----------



## peacemane420 (Feb 15, 2009)

the420 apprentice said:


> hay peace i think you need to have some fun life seems to have been ruff you lately. whens your man coming to be with u im sure that might perk you up alittle. come on up to fayetteville u can come out with me and my girlfriend will take u out to have a good time. smoke gager and have some drinks. and remember when is real bad it can only get better hang in there.


hey thanks man! shit is startin to look up now. 
just went thru a rough patch
where is fayetteville? ill have to check that out on google



superman27nc said:


> good to hear things are up peace!..hope things keep getting better!...nice looking plants 420...i look forward to see more pics during the flowering stage...good job man!


thanks man =)


----------



## crippledguy (Feb 15, 2009)

yo yo yo its jsut the zion train stopping by!!

i need some info supa.

PM asap!


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 15, 2009)

crippledguy said:


> yo yo yo its jsut the zion train stopping by!!
> 
> i need some info supa.
> 
> PM asap!


crip man check the journal


----------



## the420 apprentice (Feb 15, 2009)

peace im just up the road nc . glad shits on the up and up.


----------



## superman27nc (Feb 15, 2009)

crippledguy said:


> yo yo yo its jsut the zion train stopping by!!
> 
> i need some info supa.
> 
> PM asap!


yo yo whats up crip!? i tried to PM you but your inbox is full..send me a PM when you get some cleared up and I will be happy to help with some info man..hope your doing well!


----------



## raiderman (Feb 15, 2009)

Fayettville, hell i'm in Texas, really not to far ,lol.lookin great, been wanting to do the Blueberry skunk, Flying dutchman seeds. Have you ever had a problem with hermes on any of your femonized seeds?i'm doing 18 Blue cheese , 3 g13hp, and 9 white russian currently, which all are in flower now 2 weex.heres a real good strain which i jus previously, grow on bro, you guys rok.i been smokin hashplant for so long i dont even know brain damage is,lol.subscribed.off both growrooms 27 ounces


----------



## crippledguy (Feb 15, 2009)

raiderman said:


> fayettville, hell i'm in texas, really not to far ,lol.lookin great, been wanting to do the blueberry skunk, flying dutchman seeds. Have you ever had a problem with hermes on any of your femonized seeds?i'm doing 18 blue cheese , 3 g13hp, and 9 white russian currently, which all are in flower now 2 weex.heres a real good strain which i jus previously, grow on bro, you guys rok.i been smokin hashplant for so long i dont even know brain damage is,lol.subscribed.off both growrooms 27 ounces


 
rather impresive man.

Great looikng, well mature buds, than recieved a nice flush also.
Hope the curing does well. +rep man! Keep it up


----------



## superman27nc (Feb 15, 2009)

raiderman said:


> Fayettville, hell i'm in Texas, really not to far ,lol.lookin great, been wanting to do the Blueberry skunk, Flying dutchman seeds. Have you ever had a problem with hermes on any of your femonized seeds?i'm doing 18 Blue cheese , 3 g13hp, and 9 white russian currently, which all are in flower now 2 weex.heres a real good strain which i jus previously, grow on bro, you guys rok.i been smokin hashplant for so long i dont even know brain damage is,lol.subscribed.off both growrooms 27 ounces


whats up raider! rep for stopping by..nice pics too...those are some pretty buds you grew..have a grow log for your current grow? I'd love to subscribe..what strain was that? as far as the Blueberry Skunk from Flying Dutchman it is an excellent strain! I had no problems with hermies and my female ratio so far has been 100%..very potent smoke!..I used to live in San Antonio..miss that place...but I have been all over texas...i love the open land..dang man 27 ounces?..thats a lot of weed! good job man~


----------



## raiderman (Feb 15, 2009)

i jus do one flush . 10 days or so before harvest i use a liter of sugar daddy 7 tsp per gal for agressive flowering and resins finishing and in two days you wont believe how toxic smelling and heavy the buds fini. i get 1 ounnce of dry bud per gal. container, 2 gl. cont. 2 oz. i also use drinking water for source at .35 a gal. no water ph or nothing, simple growing , peak yields.here are my current grows.b. cheese and w.r.sorry for all the psting on der uh duh uh o yeah journal,lol. partying out here online thought i'd pass the big bong ariund today, . san antone huh, yeah. i go that way time to time,


----------



## crippledguy (Feb 20, 2009)

raiderman said:


> i jus do one flush . 10 days or so before harvest i use a liter of sugar daddy 7 tsp per gal for agressive flowering and resins finishing and in two days you wont believe how toxic smelling and heavy the buds fini. i get 1 ounnce of dry bud per gal. container, 2 gl. cont. 2 oz. i also use drinking water for source at .35 a gal. no water ph or nothing, simple growing , peak yields.here are my current grows.b. cheese and w.r.sorry for all the psting on der uh duh uh o yeah journal,lol. partying out here online thought i'd pass the big bong ariund today, . san antone huh, yeah. i go that way time to time,


 
wow very elabote but simple and effective way man!

just curious to how's the White Russian?


----------



## raiderman (Feb 26, 2009)

crippledguy said:


> wow very elabote but simple and effective way man!
> 
> just curious to how's the White Russian?


 its doin ok . thier almost 4ft. may do 5.thier gettin ready to stop growin and start fattening up.i'll pic wen they start doin more. they look the same as last. jus growin.the b. cheese plants are gettin kinda tall. that i dont like in this closet.but they look amazing. 16 b.c. in the closet and you can already smell it strong. if you look for cheaper ways to rid odor go to janitorial supply store and get a gallon of odor away. its super lemon concentrate. jus shake the jug , take off the cap , and most of your house will smell like lemons,lol.15.00 cheaper than carebon filter. and i'm doin 30 plants,lol.later dude. i'll talk later running a bit behind today.


----------



## widdow sensation (Mar 6, 2009)

I found a 600 watt grow light with ballast complete all working £30.i had to collect from south london croydon
see item number 320345267872 on ebay . Good deals man check it out cost 7 p per hour in electric but well worth the money. Any users checking out lights have a look i couldnt believe it when i found these absolute bargain. Good luck


----------



## widdow sensation (Mar 6, 2009)

My mouth is watering bro looks like some pucker shit nice grow


----------

